# Curse of the Azure Bonds chapter 1: Tilverton



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 17, 2006)

You awaken to the sound of two dogs barking and the morning hubbub of wagons and carriages passing by your window. You are resting on a simple straw tick covered with graying sheets. You look around to find your companions similarly laid out, and just now awakening. You remember an attack, dark figures leaping out the shadows and appearing magically among your midsts.

Then nothing, a deep void of blackness, until your awakening.

They got just about everything.  Weapons, armor, adventuring gear.  All gone.  Fortunately they didn't get your money.  Xi-Selorn and Ferrik often sleep next to each other with the cash between them, and even the greediest of thieves would apparently think twice before going between those two hulks to get the money.  You reach for it, then stop—as you notice that your entire right arm has been covered by an ornate, gleaming tattoo, marked with strange and arcane symbols!


----------



## Falkus (Aug 17, 2006)

Dominic Vasquez groaned loudly as he woke up. _Where am I?_ he thought to himself. _What happened? Where's my gear? What's going on here?_

As he pushed himself up, he saw the tattoo on his arm. _That's a nice tattoo. How the hell did I get that?_

"Guys, we've got a problem," Dominic stated.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 17, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

_ Standing at 6’7” Ferrik is best described as big. He wears his raven black hair down to the top of his shoulder blades but keeps his face clean shaven. His body is criss crossed with battle scars and there are three matching scars crossing his hazel eyes. In addition to a pair of worn leather breeches he wears a broad grin on his face and always seems not be paying his fullest attention. _

Pushing himself off of the tick, rubbing the back of his head,  "Oi, no more _ jhuild _ before sleeping! I had the most horrible...where is my sword?"  he pats the ground looking around him obviously confused. 

He stands looking around  "Where are we? Where is my _ sjorl _? Our things? Us?"  Turning his head to Dominic,  "What is the problem my friend Dominic? Have your things gone missing too?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 17, 2006)

Sidra wakes out her nightmarish haze, her pale blonde fur mussed, her pale gray eyes wide with surprise and confusion, and not a little fear.  Tall as some of the others, but far thinner and more elegantly build, the litorian woman slinks off of the bed to stand unsteadily by the door.  "I... don't know.  How would a thief miss our platinum but take everything else?  And why tattoo us?  It makes no sense in the world..." Sidra says slowly, taking in the strange situation.  She perks up her ears and listens outside the room, going to the window to try to figure out where exactly they are.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 18, 2006)

Sidra hears nothing going on outside the room, but sees across the street the marvelous edifice of the House of the Wonderbringer, the largest temple of Gond on mainland Faerun.  As each of you heard at some point before you began your journey, Tilverton is a holy city for the god of crafts, and has the largest population of Gondarran faithful outside of Lantan.  There seems to be a service starting, as there is a large crowd filing in through the main entrance.

Dominic looks closely at the tattoos.  Five distinct markings run up the length of his upper-right forearm.  It appears as though they're not actual tattoos, but they exist below the skin.  They also seem and feel like they're moving.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 18, 2006)

"Well, with a few hundred platinum and enough time, I can rebuild my wealth," Dominic said, cheering up slightly as he discovered his stash of cash. "Still, you're right. It's damn odd that they'd leave the money. Most thieves wouldn't even leave us alive, right?" He looked at the tattoo again. "Ah. Guys. These tattoos. I think there's something magical about them. Give them a close look, and you'll see what I mean. This can't just be a robbery."


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 18, 2006)

Maesnir sits up, rubbing the sleep from her eyes.

"Tattoos? What?" She looks down at her arm and frowns. "How'd I get those without noticing?"

She hops to her feet and looks around, just becoming cognizant enough to realise their things were missing. "Didn't anyone hear anything?" She curses, something about her hammers.

"We need to find who did this. Any clues?" she asks, as she starts to search the area for just such a thing.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2006)

"*Clues?*" snarls Xi-Selorn. "*They came out of the darkness, and they were quick. I remember that much. And they left us wherever here is with these skin runes. Rune thanes you think? Red Wizards?*" The towering giant slamms one massive fist into the palm of the other hand with a loud smack as the frustration seems like it will burst out of him without physical expression. "*Where did they leave us?*"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 18, 2006)

Maesnir cases the room, and finds a couple items of interest:

1. silver hairbrush, apparently left by a former guest.  The initials A.C. are inscribed on the handle.  

2. A Gondarran scripture book, stamped as issued to the Windlord's Rest Inn of Tilverton on the inner front and back covers, standard-issue in every inn room in Tilverton no doubt.  It extolls the virtues of patience and consistent action, and of course, the more needlessly-complex an invention is, the more sacred it is in Gond's eyes!


----------



## Falkus (Aug 18, 2006)

"If I had to wager a guess," Dominic said, looking out the window. "I'd say we were in Tilverton. The tattoos aren't that bad, I'd have paid money to get one done like this. I'd preferred something a bit more subtle though." He continued, his lighthearted outlook on life starting to return as the initial concern started to subside.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "Red Wizards!"  Ferrik roars his arms going over his head to where the hilt of his greatsword would normally be, he futily grasps for a second before giving up and clenching his fists,  "If this is the work of Red Wizards then I will bring the fury of Rasheman down upon them!"  an audible rumbling comes from his stomach,  "Where is my _sjrol?_"


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 18, 2006)

"If we're in Tilverton," Maesnir says, "I have some clues." She holds up the book and brush for display. "I would guess we're looking for an 'A.C.' who's been at the Windlord's Rest Inn recently."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn slowly wakes up, hearing the voices of her companions. They seem irritated, some even agitated. Something must be wrong. Kooga, being pretty much oblivious to what's going on, sits in a corner of the room, watching the others with curious eyes. The large ape was a fearsome sight, but Dawn's companions knew well enough, that the animal would not be a danger to them.

_“That's truely weird. Why would someone do this?”_


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Charum Human Monk*

Blinking back to awareness and listening to the others, Charum takes a moment to achieve the _stillness of the pond_ before rising. The monk looks at the tattoo on his arm curiously. "Magic? How can you tell?" Then seeing the strangeness of the tattoo, he adds in an awed voice, "Oh!" Having had few posessions, it doesn't take long to conclude that they are all gone. "So what do we do now? Should we report our losses to the innkeep? the authorities?"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik looks around at the others...and the room it's so _small_. He looks at the monk and the hairbrush in Maesnir's hand,  "Whatever we are doing can we be doing it outside?"  he takes a step towards the door,  "It is very hot in here."  he offers an explaination with a weak grin.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“What should we be doing...”_ Dawn muses. _“Go outside and get some equipment with the money they have left us with, and then find out what this is all about!”_ the hin then says with sudden excitement in her cheerful voice.

_“Come Kooga, need to find some holly and mistletoe, or I will be next to useless in this endeavour.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2006)

Sidra shakes her head at the strangeness of it all, but pulls her sleeve down to cover the odd blue markings as she walks outside with the others.  "No one is useless Dawn, no matter how much or how little they have," Sidra says, offering Kooga a good scritch before they go.  "Perhaps we could also ask the innkeeper if someone of those initials has stayed here recently?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Oh, I know that. But Mielikki's gift will be useful for us, when we go on to solve this mystery, I'm sure, and I need the holly and mistletoe to properly invoke her favor.”_

While Kooga enjoys the attention, Dawn likewise uses her long-sleeved shirt to hide the tattoos. _“You are right, it's probably better to not show these to everyone.”_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 19, 2006)

You descend two floors to the common room, where about a dozen patrons are sharing meals and stories.  Across the room, a harpist plays a lilting tune.  The innkeeper, a finely-dressed (you could say foppishly-dressed) gnome approaches you.  He stands well clear of Xi-Selorn and Ferrik and closer to Dawn and Kidra.  He speaks with a very thick accent:

"At last you're awake, you slept all the day and night since you arrived.  Welcome to Tilverton and the Windlord's Rest.  I am Thungor Triblane.  How may I serve you?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2006)

*Charum*

_A day and a night?_ The monk pauses to listen to his body for a moment. Hearing the fleash loud and clear he speaks, "Food and drink if you please good sir. A table to accomdate us all if you please."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 19, 2006)

Xi Selorn steps fully in front of the gnome and crouches down, his eyes pinning the poor fellow to the spot as his massive presence physically boxes the innkeeper in. "*Greetings and well met Triblane. Before you get us food I would know from you what you saw when we came in that day and a half ago. Do you remember others with us at the time? Tell me how you remember it.*" The words are courteous but from the looks of the giant, he is determined to get answers.


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 19, 2006)

Maesnir stands next to Xi Selorn, holding onto the brush. When he's had his questions answered, she has a couple of her own.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 19, 2006)

"Ze exact circumstances of your arrival were not all that atypical around these parts."  Thungor begins his spiel.  "A man in red robes comes in, he enquires about renting the loft for ze tenday, I rent him ze loft, he pays.  Ze next night, ze red robe returns, a number of other red-robed men are with him, and they carrying your bodies.  He asks me to put you up, I say fine.  You sleep and sleep, I figure you have too much wine and leave it at that.  You sleep some more, I wonder how much wine you must drink to sleep like zat, but you are paid through the whole of holy Ippensheir, so I give it no further consideration.  You could sleep all through Ippensheir, I do not care, so long as ze snoring does not disturb ze other guests.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“They must have been quite a few to be able to carry us...”_ Dawn wonders.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2006)

"Red... robes?  Priests, monks, scholars, or wizards?" Sidra wonders aloud, looking at the innkeeper.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“I would say wizards... red ones. And they might just want to make us think that. It's a little too obvious, no?”_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 19, 2006)

Zey say zey were holy order on pilgrimage.  Thnugor replies.  They were not priests of Gond, I know that for certain.  Gondarran priests do not wear red vestments; they prefer yellows or browns  with the various mechanical contraptions they carry about.  Perhaps  ze priests of Gond would know of zem?  There is a service right now, but perhaps after you could head over and ask?"


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 19, 2006)

*Maesnir il'Jazariel*

"Did the person who rented our room leave his name?"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 19, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "Red Wizards!"  Ferrik roars, his hunger forgotten as he pushes his way to the gnome,  "Where are these Red Wizards little man! I will bash their heads and boot my boot to their behind!"  the big man clenches and unclenshes his fists, desire for the outdoors and the rumbling of his belly forgotton.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2006)

*Charum*

"Let us not be hasty, red robes do not red wizards make. As Sidra said they could be any of several types of order. I rather doubt Wizards would be a holy order on pilgrimage."  He gestures toward the table. "Let us consider this rationally over food and drink."


----------



## Falkus (Aug 19, 2006)

"Food sounds good," agreed Dominic. "I'm not sure that talking to the priests. The people we're looking for don't sound like they, well, worship at temples that open the doors to the public and do charity work, if you get my drift."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 20, 2006)

Thungor is now growing irritated over the Xi-Selorn and Ferrik's antics. If ze large ones would move so zat I might check our guestbook, I can find who paid for your room.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

"Of course Thungor, I apologize for my friends.  We've just had a very strange few days.  Gentlemen, could you find a table and let Thungor aid us?  We really do appreciate this, thank you for going to the trouble," Sidra addresses the innkeeper and her friends in turn, trying to calm both parties.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik throws his hands up, obviously agitated,  "Red Wizards stealing _sjorl_ and we cannot kick them in the butt, what is next? " He none too gently slumsp into a seat at the table Charum pointed out, leaning an arm against the table.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charum*

The monk walks smoothly over to the table and takes a seat opposite Ferrik. "Don't fret my friend. We will find those who have stolen from us and bring them to justice. Kick their butts if you prefer."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2006)

Xi-Selorn nods and moves aside to allow the gnome to get to his register and check the name. "*Any identifying marks or distinctive features you remember of them? Scars, tattoos, or odd features we could know them by*?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 21, 2006)

Thungor pages through his guestbook back a few days.  He states what else he remembers about the ones who brought you there.  In addition to ze red robes, ze ones who brought you here also wore white gloves.  Very fine material, calishite silk I would guess, and small disks of rose quartz on silver chains looped around ze left hip.  Ze disks were about zis big.  He holds up his thumb and index finger in a circle.  Ah here we are.  He points out the name, Giogi Wyvernspur, from Suzail.  Ze name sounds familiar.  I believe my friend Filani had some dealings with ze Wyvernspur family years back.  If you wish I could contact her and arrange for you to speak with her.  She travels a fair bit, but I'm fairly sure she is in town right now.  She rarely misses Ippensheir.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2006)

"*Yes. Please do so master Triblane*." Xi considers, then to clarify. "*Each of the red robes had those gloves and disks or just the one who signed in*?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 22, 2006)

Zey all were wearing gloves.  I can't say for ceratin that _all_ of them had disks on as some I couldn't see as they passed through, but most of zem did, yes.    He grabs a writing quill, writes a brief note, and hands it to a bellhop.  Take zat to ze sage Filani at once. 

Right away!  replies Thungor's employee, a younger gnome.

He turns back to the rest of you and speaks, We should get a reply within ze hour.  Until zen you should at least have somezing to eat.  From what I've gathered, you've had a most harrowing ordeal.  Eat and drink your fill; your meals were paid for wit ze room.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 22, 2006)

"Are there any nearby stores where we can purchase adventuring gear? You know; armor, weapons, rations, that sort of thing?" Dominic added. They'd need to get new gear if they were to have a hope of retrieving their old gear.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 22, 2006)

The kitchen staff is quick and efficient in its service.  The fare is pretty common but more than satisfying (unless anyone has any peculiar tastes).  Thungor continues conversing with you as he watches his staff.  He seems very encouraging towards them and to be a decent boss to work for.

Of course zere are many businesses here that cater to adventurers and such.  Things can get wooly here and arms and armor are essential  I was an adventurer myself once.  Ze best is Dundar's Fine Blades, just east of here.  Dundar has had a bit of a falling-out with his now-ex wife recently, so he may not be in ze cheeriest of moods.  As long as you can get past zat, he should be able to meet your equipment needs.

About 15 minutes after he says this, the gnome courier returns with a message.  Thungor reads it.  Filani has agreed to see you, you may visit her anytime you like.

People are now filing out of the temple of Gond but are not going far, but rather assembling in front of the temple steps.  A crier steps out and bellows so loud you can even hear it inside.  

Hear ye!  Hear ye!  It is my great pleasure and privelige to annouce that the Princess Nacacia and the priest Gharri have both been found alive and well!  Further, they wish it to be known that, in 3 days' time here at the House of the Wonderbringer, that they shall be joined in the bonds of marriage!

A loud cheer erupts from the crowd, soon followed by chants of "Gharri!  Gharri!"


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 23, 2006)

Maesnir seems bothered as she eats her meal, often frowning and looking at the hairbrush. A.C. didn't seem to match the name of the person who checked them in at all, and she was trying to figure out what else it might mean.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2006)

"Thank you Thungor, you've been very kind to us," Sidra says with a smile, before going to sit with the others.  She had barely eaten a few bites when the shouts from outside penetrated.  She paused with a piece of bread halfway to her mouth, taking in what she heard.  "Now that's _very_ strange.  A princess and a priest vanish, and then just were found without apparent harm, and now the princess is _marrying_ the priest.  That's very odd indeed," she says softly, then qualifies her comments.  "Why in the Realms is a _princess_ marrying someone not of noble blood?  Strange upon strange...  I think we'll have more than red robes and mysterious markings to discuss with Filani tonight."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]No one said anything about them being captured by anyone.  They just disappeared.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Raylis (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik wolfs down serveral helpings of what is laid before him his agitation seemling forgotten as soon as food is laid in front of him. 

He stops chewing for a moment when the crier makes his annoncements and furrows his brows  "The Princess is found? How will we save her if she is not in danger? This is very strange." 

He lifts a mug to take a drink finally noticing the tattoos,  "When did I get these markings?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sidra can answer her own question by rolling a knowledge (nobility) check, or someone else can deduce the answer by rolling the same check.[/SBLOCK]

An even louder cheer erupts from the congregation, and more "Gharri!  Gharri!"  chants begin as a tall lanky human appears on the stairs to the temple.  He raises his arms and the crowd settles, allowing him to speak.  It is true.  At long last and many many years of ups and downs, the princess and I are finally going to take the next step in our relationship, and willl be uniting in blessed union in the eyes of Gond.  Messengers have already been dispatched throughout the realm with the news, and it is my sincere wish that each of you gathered here today will join us in three days to bear witness.

The crowd explodes in a cheer as Gharri heads back inside.  You each feel a slight tingling sensation on your tattooed arms as he speaks, but it subsides as he concludes.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

With the tingling, Xi stops eating and glances at his floating tattoos, then up at Ghari with a frown.

"*We'll be attending that wedding*." he says.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 23, 2006)

"That was odd," Dominic muttered, rubbing his arm after he finished his meal. "Did anybody else feel that?"

He turned to face Xi. "I agree. But we should also get a hold of some equipment first, just in case anything happens."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn is happy with a modest meal and a mug of water, quite the contrary of Kooga who greatly enjoys the food and gobbles down enough to feed four men at the very least, being occasionally reminded by Dawn to watch his manners while they stay in this civilized place, and after a quick ashamed look, concentrates on the food once again.

_“Oh, a wedding. How gorgeous. We definitely must attend there!”_

Subconsciously, Dawn rubs her right arm while Gharri speaks outside.

_“Three days still, more than enough time to get whatever we need for now.”_


----------



## Raylis (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik looks at each of the party members in turn, his brows still furrowd,  "I am confused'  he begins scratching at the tattoos, 

 "Is this not a thing of good? A time for _jhuild_? or is this chanting man a Red Wizard who needs his head bashed?"


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 23, 2006)

Maesnir nods distractedly, peering at the marks on her arm as they tingle.

"Yes. Attending would be a good idea."

As though something just occurred to her, she quickly checks the brush again. Nope, A.C. didn't match the priest or princess, either.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Where to now, equipment shopping or to Filani's?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2006)

Sidra thinks for a minute, her hand clasped over her tattoed arm.  "Let's get what we need for now, I don't want to go to a high priestess looking like a vagabond.  But we shouldn't take too long, she'll have much to do with the wedding and all.  Perhaps we should leave a message that we would like to speak with her before we go, so she can find a good time to talk?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Gharri's a he; Nacacia marrying a priestess would really raise some eyebrows in the courts of Cormyr.[/sblock]

The equipment shop Thungor spoke of, Dundar's Fine Blades, is to the east in what appears to be a new section of town.  The buildings are a bit more tightly-packed and the big guys may be feeling a bit claustrophobic as the road is a bit narrower than it was in Old Town (where the inn was).  The sign on the shop has changed, and you can barely make out the old name "Dundar's Pine Swords" underneath the new name.  Another sign beside the door catches your attention.

By Royal decree, all those bearing weaponry in the town of Tilverton shall, at all times, have their weapons bound inside their scabbards by peacestring.  Even those adventuring companies with charters to bear unbound weapons must, as of this fourth day of Mirtul 1372 DR, secure their weapons in this manner.  Bows and crossbows are to be carried unstrung (and unloaded in the latter case), and quivers of arrows and cases of crossbow bolts shall likewise be secured via peacestrings.  Those failing to comply will be subject to immediate arrest and confiscation of all weapons.

The above orders are approved unanimously by the town council and thus enacted on the 4th of Mirtul 1372 DR.

Governor Alasalynn Rowanmantle
Governor of Tilverton

[sblock=OOC]Weapons bound by peacestrings take a full-round action to draw, regardless of whether the bearer has the quick draw feat.  It similarly takes a full-round to restring a bow or crossbow or free up a quiver of arrows or case of crossbow bolts.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2006)

*Charum*

The monk reads the notice with interest. "I guess I shall need to keep my hands in pockets," he says with a grin. Moving about the shop he examines the goods.

OOC: Do we have 300 pp each or as a group.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn laughs at Charum's jest, at least she thinks it is one. _“And what about poor Kooga?”_ the hin asks rhetorically.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

Xi-Selorn looks over the goods, seeing if any are large enough for him to wield comfortably.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 24, 2006)

Dominic smiled at the quip. "After we're done here, I'd like to visit a locksmith," he said, in a low voice. "To pick up some tools that could come in handy."

[sblock]Dominic will look for a suit of leather armor, a rapier, a shortsword, three daggers, a light crossbow and thirty bolts[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 24, 2006)

OOC: 300 each

IC: The store is organized very handsomely, with types of weapons arranged in general by what they do.  I.E. slashing and thrusting weapons in one section, blunt crushing weapons in another and so forth.  Smaller weapons are kept in display cases.  There is also a wide area where armors of various kinds are on display.  You can hear an older man grumbling in a back room about "Bloody weapon ordnances" and "bad for business."  A young man greets Xi-Selorn and Charum.  Looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“If you happen to have a shirt of mithril chains in a fitting size, that would be great; an enchanted one even better. Otherwise, a regular chain shirt will have to do, one that is less hindering, if possible. A wooden shield, the bigger sort, darkwood, if available. Other than that, just some normal equipment, a backpack, a belt, some pouches to store various small things. A sling and a pouch full of bullets also.”_


----------



## Raylis (Aug 24, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik makes his way to the slashing weapons, particularly the greatswords. He lifts a couple, finally deciding on one and moving toward the lighter armors. His movments seem to be a bit off as he sizes up a chain shirt. 



[sblock=OOC]

If I can going to purchase a masterwork greatsword, masterwork chainshirt, a dagger, a brace [5] of javelins.

Ferrik is claustraphobic 
[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Aug 24, 2006)

Dominic was balancing a rapier in one hand, and a short sword in the other. He adopted a combat stance, and then made a few practice stabs and slashes in the air. "Good balance," he admitted, grudgingly/

[sblock]Revising my previous request to have the short sword and rapier both be masterwork[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2006)

*Charum*

"I am interested in a crossbow and perhaps some other gear, thank you."


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 24, 2006)

Maesnir looks over the various goods, muttering to herself in Verrik. She intends to settle upon two warhammers and a leather coat, masterwork if possible. She'll also be seeking out decorative equipment, if the store has any. Hammers with runes (of the non-runethane variety) engraved on them are clearly superior to non-engraved hammers.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 25, 2006)

The young one, whom you find out is an apprentice for Dundar, fills the needs of Dominic, Masenir and Ferrik readily.  He tells Maesnir that engraving can be done at no charge and in one hour for each hammer.  You may wait for them or have them delivered to the Windlord's Rest.  Unfortunately there are no mithral chainshirts for Dawn, but darkwood shields are in stock.  He asks Charum what type of crossbow he's looking for.

[sblock]your total tabs are as follows:

Dominic: leather armor (10 gp) MW rapier (320) MW shortsword (310) 3 daggers (6) light crossbow (35) 30 bolts (1.5) = 682 GP, 5 SP

Ferrik: MW greatsword (350) MW chain shirt (250) dagger (2) 5 javelins (5) = 607 GP

Maesnir: 2 MW warhammers (624) MW leather coat (350) = 974 GP 

Dawn: Darkwood shield (257) MW chain shirt (250) backpack (2) sling and bullets (1 sp) = 509 GP, 1 SP  

All weapons are given with the elaborate peacestrings already tied to secure them inside their scabbards or other holsters.  As stated earlier it takes a full-round to get a weapon unsheathed.  The string can be retied with a DC 15 rope use check.  With a DC 30 rope use check, a knot can be tied that appears secure, but will allow the wielder to draw his or her weapon normally.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2006)

Sidra goes around a bit, looking at this and that, finally deciding on a good leather coat, spear, club, and sling with stones.  She didn't want anything too profoundly manufactured, as it sometimes seemed to harm her connection with the natural world, and anything too nice tended to go agains diplomatic measures.

OOC: [sblock]Eva, I mean us talking to the high priestess of gond, not that the princess was marrying her.  I think.  Pretty sure.  Yeah...  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Thank you!”_

After considering what she might need besides weapons & armor, Dawn also buys a bedroll, two belt pouches, and a waterskin from the shop.

_“I will go out and find me some holly and mistletoe, will be back soon.”_


----------



## Falkus (Aug 25, 2006)

Dominic handed over the money for the equipment, and collected his change. "Thank you," he said. "A pleasure doing business with you," and then he went off to find a place to put on his new armor.

[sblock]When Dominic has some privacy and some time, he'll remove the peacebonds from his daggers, and take twenty on three sleight of hand checks (+13), to hide two daggers under his shirt, and one in his right boot.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2006)

Xi-Selorn looks over the heavy full plate longingly then does some resource calculations and sighs his face settling into a scowl. He could get the full plate, but not enough for the good quality enchantable set and he would then have to scrounge a club for his armaments. Better a good offense and save up for later. And with quick assailants being ready to give chase next time might be important.

"*Chain shirt*." 200 gp

"*Great Axe*." 40 gp

"*Spiked Gauntlet*." 10 gp

"*Throwing axes. Five*." 80 gp

"*Peace binding cords*."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 25, 2006)

Dawn finds that holly and mistletoe grow wild in these parts and easily locates some, whilst Dominic adjusts his armor whilst in the private facility.  They return to see Xi-Selorn in his newly-fitted chainshirt and Charum still trying out crossbows.  It's a little unusual seeing the big guy squeezed into a light armor; you're used to seeing him in heavier armor.  The master Dundar has been called for this task.  Has to be the roughest fit I've ever done, but it should suit ya.  How does it feel?  He asks the giant.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2006)

"*Thin. But light enough to allow me to chase down fleeing men. It will do for now*."


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 25, 2006)

Maesnir pays for her equipment, and asks to have the engraved hammers delivered to the Windlord's Rest when completed. She then dons her armour while waiting for Xi-Selorn's chain to be fitted to him.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Charum*

"A heavy crossbow of finest quality is what I had in mind."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 26, 2006)

Dundar's apprentice helps Charum.  You won't find better than this one.  Steel prod, darkwood stock.  You won't find better in Cormyr.  We ordinarily reserve those for Purple Dragon officers and knights, but I can tell you know your crossbows and won't settle for less than the best.

Dundar hears his apprentice and sighs as he finishes adjusting Xi-Selorn's shirt.  Aelkin there fancies himself quite the crossbow afficionado.  He can make 'em just fine, better in fact than any I know in the kingdom, just don't count on the lad hitting a moving target.  You can tell his handiwork by his initials on the left-hand side of the prod.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Charum Human Monk*

Charum hefts the weapon, "Very nice. I'll take it along with a quiver of bolts. I need a little ordinary gear as well." Glancing around he adds, "I don't suppose you have anything for wounds, potions or wands or such?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 26, 2006)

Aelkin shakes his head.  Have to go to a temple or shrine for healing items.  There's Gond's of course, but also shrines to Helm, Lathander, Silvanus and Tymora if their ministrations are more to your liking.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Charum*

"I suspected as much. We will be going there as well. Thank you."  Charum wanders over to examine the packs and such.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 26, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik nods his thanks to the young man, pulling on the chain shirt, and straps the brace of javelins over his left shoulder. He wanders Dominic's way and bends down to put the dagger in his boot,  "Friend Dominic"  he whispers,  "I am not trusting the way we entered the city. I like punching evil red wizards but my sword is much better. I do not want to give you offence but I have seen you do the sneaky sneaky work. Could you make it look like the silly ropes are secure around the hilt of my sword but in really it is for show? Perhaps in a location where there are not so many peoples?"


----------



## Falkus (Aug 26, 2006)

"I am sorry, my friend," Dominic said in a low voice, regretfully. "I would do it if I could, but I am truly no good with ropes and knots. Cards dance in my hand, and locks yield to me without effort, but not ropes."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2006)

Sidra walks amongst the rest of the adventuring wares, occasionally listening to what her companions ask for, then deciding on a backpack, rope, waterskin, flint and steel, rations for a week, bedroll, fifty feet of good hemp rope, a half-dozen torches, a belt pouch, a spade, tent, two daggers, and whetstone.

"Thank you Aelkin, I appreciate your help, we all do.  We've had... a very strange tenday so far.  I think I would like to visit Lathander's shrine when everyone is done.  I need to offer a prayer for this new beginning, amongst other things," Sidra says softly.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 27, 2006)

*snip*


----------



## Falkus (Aug 27, 2006)

OOC: Dominic's going to want to see if he can get a set of masterwork lockpicks from a locksmith.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2006)

Xi-Selorn looks over the fine crossbow and incidentally notes whether the initials match the hairbrush.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 27, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Xi-Selorn looks over the fine crossbow and incidentally notes whether the initials match the hairbrush.




The initial "A.C." are indeed inscribed on the inside of the crossbow's prod.  

ooc: The prod is the term for the bow part of the crossbow.  Should've mentioned that earlier.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 27, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

[sblock=OOC]
I thought this was strictly a weapon shop befor, can I add a backpack, sunrod, tanglefoot bag, 50ft rope, grappling hook here or do I need to go to a different store?
[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 27, 2006)

Dundar attends to the miscellaneous gear requests, save for a couple of Ferrik's alchemical items.  The sage Filani deals in those types of things. He informs you.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2006)

*Dawn*

When Dawn comes back from her trip to the woods, her companions are still in the shop and try on their new armors and test the balance of their new weapons, while talking to the vendor.

_“Do we have everything we need for now? Then it's probably time to pay Filani a visit.”_

Kooga is waiting outside of the small shop, feeling a little uncomfortable with all the passerbies, but they probable feel even more uncomfortable with the large ape sitting there and watching them, even though he's still looking kinda normal compared to some other creatures seen in these regions.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2006)

"*Hm. Aelkin, out of curiosity, did you stay at the Windlord's rest recently*?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 28, 2006)

The young lad looks a little suprised by the question.  No, I've no reason to.  I live in the home adjacent to the shop with Master Dundar.  Why do you ask?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2006)

"*I found an article there with similar initials carved into it. A silver hairbrush with initials carved well in the handle. Quality work. These crossbows are good craftsmanship and the initials of your maker's mark caught my eye. I'd thought it more likely the initials on the silverwork were for the former owner, not the maker, but it sparked my curiosity enough to ask and see if it is mere coincidence or some connection*."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 28, 2006)

Aye well, I did in fact make a silver hairbrush not long ago, for the priestess Meshala of Lathander.  It's most likely hers.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Oh... seems like she lost it then. She would probably like to have it back. Is the priestess Meshala still in Tilverton mayhaps?”_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 28, 2006)

Aye she should be.  She serves at the Lathandrite shrine.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 29, 2006)

"Excuse me, my good man," Dominic asks. "But would you happen to know if there's a good locksmith near here?"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 29, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "If there is a temple to this Lathande, why would she stay at the inn? Shouldn't her lodge have a sleeping place?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 29, 2006)

Aelkin drops to a whisper as he addresses Dominic.  The local locksmith is Undreir.  Best not mention his name aloud.  He's as cutthroat a bloke as you can dream of, been trying to lowball Dundar out of the shop for years now and the two aren't on speaking terms.  His establishment is two blocks west of the Windlord's Rest.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 29, 2006)

"Thank you,"" Dominic said, in a low voice, then turned towards the door, just mentioning to Dawn as he passed by. "I'm going to go get some 'tools' that might come in handy. I'll meet up with you at Filani's shortly." And then he walked over to Undreir's store.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2006)

"*Yes, we should probably take the brush to her*." Xi flexes his hand in the spiked gauntlet closing it into a tight fist. "*This should do nicely. Thank you Aelkin.*" The giant pays for his new goods and is ready to leave with the party.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 29, 2006)

Dominic leaves to do his own shopping while the rest of the group heads to the Rose Altar and will meet at Filani's when the other business is done.  

[sblock=Dominic]Undreir Facilitations is the establishment of the overweight, calculating merchant Phidalpar Undreir.  His shop is littered with various items of jewelry and ornamental items, a few odd-looking rings and other such sundries.  The proprietor has thieves' tools available, as well as an offer.  Might I interest you in a job Goodman?  I've sought to acquire some artifacts from the Gondarran temple and meant to present this magic hammer in exchange for the relics, but I haven't had time to deliver it.  He shows you the weapon in question.  If you could deliver the hammer to the temple and bring the relics back, I would be willing to pay 250 gold.  Interested?[/sblock]  

The remainder of the group arrives at the Rose Altar, the shrine to Lathander.  A blond half-elven woman with unkempt hair and what appears to be new red vestments bows and greets you.

Welcome to the Rose Altar, travelers.  First let me apologize for my appearance.  I lost my hairbrush and my hair just hasn't been in a cooperative mood ever since.  May I offer you the ministrations of the Morninglord?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2006)

*Charum*

The Monk bows politely and says, "Please, Thank you for your kindness."


----------



## Falkus (Aug 29, 2006)

[sblock]Nothing like a good payment for a bit of footwork, Dominic thought to himself. "It would be my pleasure," he said aloud, as he browsed through the lockpicks. "I'll have those relics back to you shortly," and choose to purchase a set of masterwork Thieves’ Tools (or regular, if no masterwork tools were available).

"These should do nicely."

[/sblock]


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 30, 2006)

"You've lost your hairbrush?" Maesnir asks the priestess. "Are you, by any chance, Meshala?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 30, 2006)

[sblock=Dominic]Jolly good! Says Undreir.  Here are your tools, and your package.  He hands the latter over with a heft.  Even wrapped in cloth, the hammer is cold to the touch.[/sblock]

The priestess nods.  Indeed I am.  I am acting head of the shrine until High Dawnmaster Peltharos returns from his business in Shadowdale.  Oh I do hope he returns in time for the Princesses' wedding!  Have you heard the news?  'Tis most exciting yes?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2006)

"What a terribly curious occurance indeed!  Do you know why they vanished?  It's all so very mysterious," Sidra asks.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 30, 2006)

[sblock]Dominic slipped the tools into his pockets, and then took the package and walked out of the building. "I'll be back shortly, my good man." he promised Undreir, before he exited the building.

And so, with lockpicks in pocket, and package in hand, Dominic walked over to the Gondarran temple to make the delivery.[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Aug 30, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "You should try Ettercap Spit, not only does it keep hair shiney but it stops trolls from wanting to eat you  _but then they try to claw out your eyes._  I do not recommend drinking it, it does not have bad taste but makes you a little clumsy. My lodge keeps some to make us strong! And to have shiny hair.  Ferrik says to the priestess with a wide grin on his face emphesising his words by putting a hand on the back of his head.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 31, 2006)

Well your guess is as good as mine.  I've found the only thing predictable about Nacacia's behavior is that it is inherently unpredictable.  I'm just glad they were found safe and sound.


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 31, 2006)

"I believe I've found your hairbrush," Maesnir says, "but in a rather curious manner."

She holds out the silver hairbrush to the priestess for examination.

"This is yours, isn't it?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Maybe they just wanted some time alone,”_ Dawn muses, accompanied by a wink.

The halfling then curiously watches the priestess, as her hairbrush is displayed.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2006)

*Charum*

A little surprised by the boldness of his companions, Charum watches the priestess as well.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 31, 2006)

Indeed it is!  Meshala seems overjoyed at the sight of it.  You spoke earlier about mysterious occurences, I'm afraid I'm wrapped up in a bit of my own.  I'll tell you more about inside.

She shows you to a back room, apparently a storage area for vestments and items for use during service.  It appears quite empty.  You see my hairbrush was stolen a few nights back around with about a score of vestments and holy symbols out of our sacristy.  I suppose I must have left it in one of my vestments that was taken.  

There were two things I found odd.  One was there were no obvious signs of a break-in.  No broken windows, no signs that the lock was forced or jigged, or no tracks to follow.  The other thing is of course what was taken.  Why would thieves, apparently skilled as they are, only be interested in vestments and holy symbols?  There are far more valuable objects here, and more easily portable ones.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 31, 2006)

[sblock=Dominic]The Gondarran temple is abuzz with activity as preparations for the wedding are already well underway.  A sibbecai acolyte pulls himself away to greet you.  Seeing the hammer, he says I am acolyte Durlan.  You must be from Undreir, welcome.  This way please.

He leads you along a long hallway and turns down another until you arrive at a door.  He knocks and a voice within responds.  One moment!  A loud shrill whistle follows and then the voice again Enter!

The room is littered with pipes, drums, and other apparatus arrayed around a central mechinical contraption.  The woman in the room has just taken what appears to be a bowl of soup from the contraption.  She tastes it and remarks most excellent, although I think I may need to adjust the pressure ratio again.  How may I help you?

Miss Anya, may I present master Dominic Vasquez, a courier from master Undreir.  He has the item you requested.

Very good, care for some soup Durlan?

No thank you, actually if you'll permit me to withdraw?

Certainly, Dominic if you'll place the hammer here, Anya clears out a space in front of her desk (both of which are monstrously cluttered) I'll get the package that Undreir wanted. Help yourself to some soup if you like.  She produces from underneath some more mess a long slender box.  Here you are.  Unfortunately I have no money on me to offer you for your troubles.  Perhaps a healing potion instead?[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Aug 31, 2006)

[sblock]
"A healing potion would be superb," Dominc said, setting the hammer down on the indicated spot and taking the box, while declining the offer of soup. "As an adventurer, I've had my life saved more than once thanks to having a healing potion handy."

"I was wondering something," Dominic added, with a smile. "Could you tell me anything about the marriage between Princess Nacacia and priest Gharri? I heard the announcement this morning, and I'm awfully curious about it."
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2006)

"We've had a rather... odd couple of days.  Your hairbrush was found in our inn room... along the rest of us, in our clothes but with nothing else, with no memory of how we came to be there," Sidra explains, deliberately leaving out the blue tattoos.  "The innkeeper said men with red robes put us there."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2006)

Xi considers then interjects, addressing the priestess' question "*Do clergy of your order preside over marriages? Or act as counsellors on marriages? There is a wedding of notables soon to occur as the public cryers have heralded. Meddling in dynastic weddings could be a plausible motive to steal only the vestments. Or perhaps to pin blame for certain actions upon your order while disguised as legitimate clergy.*"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock=Dominic]Well it may seem a bit suprising to some from outside Cormyr, but those who've lived here and known them know it's meant to be.  Says Anya.  They've loved each other since they were children.  But they've always had things that have kept them from settling down.  Now that her duties keep her in the kingdom most of the time, they figured it was time.  

I bet you're more wondering about their disappearance.  Of that I can only speculate, but I'd guess it may have been a case of cold feet.  Nacacia's always been a bit of a rebel, and I think the thought of losing a bit of her freedom may have gotten to her a bit.  It's a natural sort of thing to happen, even I've found amongst those who have a great bond with each other.

Anya gives you the potion, and looks you over.  I get the feeling that wasn't the only question on your mind, am I right?[/sblock]

Meshala nods.  Your point is well-taken, but the Lathanderites won't be presiding over the princesses' marriage.  The Gondarran will administer the services.  You mentioned you were brought here by men with red robes?  Did they happen to have disks of rose quartz as well?  It's a stone like this.  She shows you the stone hanging from a chain on her left hip.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock]"It's been a bit of a confusing week," admitted Dominic, as he stowed the healing potion. "I was coming down here from Hillsfar with some compatriots to look for Princess Nacacia because of the reward, and a chance for a bit of adventure, when we get ambushed. Next thing we know, three days have passed that we can't remember anything about, and we wake up in inn here in town with odd tattoos on our arms. Very, very confusing. Still, it looks like there'll be a bit of fun in figuring it out. I don't suppose you can tell me anything about these symbols, can you?" he asked, raising his right arm to show her the tattoos.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 1, 2006)

"Thungor said the people in red robes were wearing white silk gloves and had disks of rose quartz on silver chains at their left hip," Sidra says, thinking very hard.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock=Dominic]My, fascinating!  Anya looks them over, then takes out a spyglass for a more thorough examination.  At first I thought it was the mark of a curse or a mark of justice, but now it seems more than that.  Look for yourself.  You peer through the glass at the tattoos.  You can see that each symbol is composed of numerous smaller symbols intertwined together, hundreds perhaps thousands of them.  I've never seen anything like them, and if they are magical it is magic beyond anything I've ever encountered.  

Well, you wanted a mystery to solve master Dominic, I'd say you have one.[/sblock]

Then I'd daresay, lacking any other evidence at hand, that whoever was responsible for bringing you into town was also responsible for the theft.  Meshala says.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock]"Indeed," agreed Dominic. "I suspect that part of the key to the puzzle must be the specific symbols, and what they mean, represent or stand for."[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Now that's interesting... considering all things that have happened, I would say it's likely, that the hairbrush was left there on purpose. But... to what purpose? Obviously we are meant to come here and talk to you, but why?”_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2006)

*Charum*

Charum ponders the others' words and finally interjects something. "The wedding seems to be the biggest thing going right now. I think it would be prudent to have everyone wearing Lathandrite vestiments checked out. You really don't want some terrible act being done under the guise of your order."


----------



## Raylis (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "What if this is a false trail? In Rasheman the ettercap does such thing to ambush its prey. The Red Wizards whose butts need kicking may have put this false trail so we are looking for a deer instead of looking for a moose."  Ferrik says trying to keep as much near the door as he can.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Now that's interesting... considering all things that have happened, I would say it's likely, that the hairbrush was left there on purpose. But... to what purpose? Obviously we are meant to come here and talk to you, but why?”_




"*I am not so sure. It could be that they hoped our wrath would fall upon the lathandrites and the robes and brush were meant to aim us here like a bolt resting on the channeling groove of Aelkin's crossbows. But I would not discount the possibility of foolish errors. The brush could have been left behind accidentally instead of intentionally. I do not believe we know enough to make solid conclusions yet. Several elements of our situation are anomolous*." The giant shakes his head then turns back to the priestess. "*Do you know lore of rune magic, priestess*?"


----------



## bluegodjanus (Sep 1, 2006)

*Maesnir il'Jazariel*

"Was there anyone else who might have seen something suspicious that day?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 4, 2006)

[sblock=dominic]I tend to agree, says Anya, however of these five sigils, the one closest to your hand, the one with the mouth inside the palm, is the only one I recognize.  It is the symbol of Moander, a long-dead god of mold, fungus, corruption, decay, and such items.   He was a thoroughly vile deity as you might imagine, and did battle with many of the human and elven deities when he and his clergy were active.  Finally a thousand years ago, a united force of elven wizards and Seldarine priests destroyed Moander's aspect and banished his essence to a pocket dimension.  In the ensuing millenium, a number of cults have risen and fallen, dedicated to the revival of Moander as an active deity.  The last of which was rooted out about 15 years ago in the town of Yulash, a few leagues north of here in the northern Dales.  

She studies the bonds a little further.  If I may offer a word of caution about these symbols.  I'd be extremely cautious about directing spells at them.  Casting spells on unknown runes is about as wise as sticking one's head down a dragon's maw, and these runes may carry any sorts of wards against unwanted divination and removal.[/sblock]

I am well versed in runes, glyphs, wards, and other such types of magicks sir giant.  What would you ask of me? 

[sblock=ooc]I apologize for the lack of postage.  I am out of town currently and thought I'd have internet access where I was staying.  But they had problems with their wireless network here and haven't gotten it up until tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Sep 4, 2006)

[sblock]"Thank you for the advice and the information," Dominic said, nodding his head. "Is there anybody you know who might be able to tell me anything about the other symbols?"[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 5, 2006)

[sblock=dominic]The sage Filani is well-versed in all manner of lore and history of Cormyr and the surrounding areas.  If anyone will recognize them, she will.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> [sblock=dominic]I tend to agree, says Anya, however of these five sigils, the one closest to your hand, the one with the mouth inside the palm, is the only one I recognize.  It is the symbol of Moander, a long-dead god of mold, fungus, corruption, decay, and such items.   He was a thoroughly vile deity as you might imagine, and did battle with many of the human and elven deities when he and his clergy were active.  Finally a thousand years ago, a united force of elven wizards and Seldarine priests destroyed Moander's aspect and banished his essence to a pocket dimension.  In the ensuing millenium, a number of cults have risen and fallen, dedicated to the revival of Moander as an active deity.  The last of which was rooted out about 15 years ago in the town of Yulash, a few leagues north of here in the northern Dales.
> 
> She studies the bonds a little further.  If I may offer a word of caution about these symbols.  I'd be extremely cautious about directing spells at them.  Casting spells on unknown runes is about as wise as sticking one's head down a dragon's maw, and these runes may carry any sorts of wards against unwanted divination and removal.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Xi-Selorn rolls up his sleeve. "*Everything you can tell me of these.*"


----------



## Falkus (Sep 6, 2006)

[sblock]
"Thank you for your assistance," Dominic said, bowing, and then he took his leave, taking the box back to Undreir.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Yes, indeed. Learning more about these symbols would be rather appreciated. They and the surrounding circumstances are most weird.”_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2006)

*Charum*

Charum bares his own arm for inspection as well.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 6, 2006)

Meshala looks over the bared arms presented to her.  Well these appear to be...no wait, how bizarre!  She explains, at first glance I thought them to be the signs of a quest spell, a mark of justice, or anyone of various types of applied runes.  But these markings are much more complex than any I've seen before.  They are extremely intricate and detailed designs, far moreso than any produced by conventional runes or spells.  

If you like, I could try employing some of my own runic enchantments to try to glean more details about these designs, but it may be extremely risky.  As I said these are unlike anything I've ever encountered and the markings may have wards against spells or runes that try to discern their true nature.  I could not guarantee your safety if such wards are activated.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2006)

*Charum Human Monk*

Charum looks at the faces of him companions, clearly uncomfortable with prospect of dangerous magic. With a sigh he says, "If this could be some sort of complusion on my actions I must know. Can you do this now or will it require preparation?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

Xi nods and steps forward. "*I am hearty and hale. I will take the risk of harm for the group if you are willing to do the investigation."*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 6, 2006)

"Knowledge is better than safety.  I fear if we learn the purpose of these things too late, we may be in grave danger," Sidra agrees with a nod.  Something about the whole situation just stank, and she was _not_ going to give it leave to work its will upon her.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 6, 2006)

Meshala traces her finger along the giant's forearm, leaving a pale-pink glow wherever it goes along.  She drones, As the dawn reveals a new day, reveal unto me the purpose of these symbols.

No sooner than her finger stops moving that Xi-Selorn's bonds flare into an intense bright blue light.  The five symbols burn like hot branding irons on his arm, and rays of blue light shoot forth from the bonds into the air around you.  After 10 very long seconds (even longer for the giant) the lights stop and the glowing stop and the burning sensation subsides.

[sblock=Xi-Selorn]Fort save[/sblock]

It was as I feared, Meshala says.  That light effect seems to have been a defensive mechanism any attempts to garner information about their true purpose.  My rune of knowledge told me nothing and instead produced what you saw.

[sblock=Dominic]You take the items back to Undreir and receive your pay.  You can go to Filani's house, to the Lathandrite shrine, or if you have another action in mind you can do that too.  The potion you received is a potion of cure moderate wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## bluegodjanus (Sep 6, 2006)

Maesnir frowns, eyeing Xi-Selorn carefully to see if there was any adverse effect. "That does not bode well."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

Eva
[SBLOCK]Fort save +9 for Xi-Selorn[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 6, 2006)

Once the lights cease and the glow fades from the bonds, the burning sensation disappears as well.  Xi-Selorn is not further affected by the divination wards of the bonds.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

xi-Selorn unclenches his jaw and speaks slowly at first then relaxing a bit more and speaking at a normal pace "*They burned like molten metal during the touch of your magic. It passed and I seem unharmed now though. Is there not a priesthood to a god of runes and runecasters? Ogham, Omega, something like that? They might know through obscure esoteric lore what cannot be revealed through magic and thorough knowledge of the common rune spells*."


----------



## Falkus (Sep 6, 2006)

[sblock]Dominic accepted the potion, and then went to Filani's house to wait outside for the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 7, 2006)

Oghma, yes, is the god of all knowledge.  However, the ones I would consult if I were in your position would be the clergy of Deneir, Lord of Glyphs.  A typical Deneirrath's knowledge of runes would no doubt exceed my own, and they may even know full-well the properties of these symbols.  Best off, there's a shrine to Deneir in Arabel, which is less than a day from here: half on foot, half on boat.

[sblock=Everyone except Dominic]knowledge (religion) checks[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Sep 7, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "Why would some peoples go to such a great length to put these on us? We are not famous warrriors.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 8, 2006)

Knowledge religion results:

[sblock=dawn]Duh, Deneir, who dat?  check[/sblock]

[sblock=sidra]Deneir's temples and sites have lots of obscure books on hand. check[/sblock]

[sblock=xi-selorn]I slept through religion class in school. check[/sblock]

[sblock=ferrik]The Deneirrath often share information for free, or at least at reduced rates than most sages.  check[/sblock]

[sblock=maesnir]Duh, Deneir, who dat? (hey you're a verrik, you can say duh and still look intellectual). check[/sblock]

[sblock=charum]Where's your sheet?[/sblock]


----------



## bluegodjanus (Sep 8, 2006)

"I have not heard of this Deneir. He must be potent indeed."

Maesnir rubs her arm over the tattoos. Why would they react painfully to divination magics? Such a thing couldn't be good.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“I havn't heard of this deity before, but when you say they are versed in glyph lore, than it is good advice to go to them. Thank you!”_

Turning to Maesnir, Dawn then adds: _“Well, apparantly, whoever put those on our arms, didn't want to make it too simple for us to find out their purpose... and they surely have a purpose. And I agree, that it most likely isn't good.”_

_“Of course, whoever did this would also expect us to try and find out as much about them as we could. Maybe this is the wrong course to follow, but what else can we do?”_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I havn't heard of this deity before, but when you say they are versed in glyph lore, than it is good advice to go to them. Thank you!”_
> 
> Turning to Maesnir, Dawn then adds: _“Well, apparantly, whoever put those on our arms, didn't want to make it too simple for us to find out their purpose... and they surely have a purpose. And I agree, that it most likely isn't good.”_
> 
> _“Of course, whoever did this would also expect us to try and find out as much about them as we could. Maybe this is the wrong course to follow, but what else can we do?”_




*"Regardless of whether they expect it or not, it is the right thing for us to do.*" Xi turns to the priestess "*Thank you  for your aid and efforts.*"


----------



## Raylis (Sep 9, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "If the princess is safe and the way to this priest is not far, we should go and see what he can find out. The Witches always said that Denier's priests do not often charge so much to read things like this. Perhaps they are able to read them without any magic."  Ferrik shifts his weight, edging closer to the door,  "The wedding is not for three days, that should be plenty of time to see what these tatoos say about who's butts to kick, yes?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2006)

*Dawn*

_You are probably right. Knowing is better than guessing, either way.”_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Knowledge religion results:
> 
> [sblock=charum]Where's your sheet?[/sblock]




[sblock]A very good question. I hope I didn't post it to the wrong Rogue's Gallery. How very embarrasing. Anyway, I only have a hard copy here, but I'll post it first thing Monday morning. Knowledge religion is +2.[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 9, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock]A very good question. I hope I didn't post it to the wrong Rogue's Gallery. How very embarrasing. Anyway, I only have a hard copy here, but I'll post it first thing Monday morning. Knowledge religion is +2.[/sblock]




[sblock=charum]The shrine to Deneir in Arabel was burnt down during a recent goblin attack on the city.  Most of the people and books within were saved, but the senior priest was unable to get out in time. check [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2006)

*Charum Human Monk*

"If I remember correctly, the shrine of Deneir in Arabel has fallen on hard times. It was burned down by goblin raiders. Perhaps there is still someone who can help us, but I think the senior priest was lost."

[sblock]Charum is now posted.   [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2006)

*Xi-Selorn*

"*Still worth checking out I would say*."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 11, 2006)

You meet up with Dominic back at the Windlord's Rest and tell him of your new plans, and pick up Maesnir's warhammers.  

The journey down to Arabel is uneventful; Purple Dragons keep the area well clear of most hazards.  The ferry, you're happy to find out, is free for the next tenday with the anticipation of increased traffic for the wedding.  You arrive at Arabel in the mid-afternoon, and a soldier directs you to the shrine.

Signs of new construction are everywhere.  Most of the buildings don't look more than a year old and scaffolds still dangle aside most of them.  In the streets most of the citizens are carrying lumber, tools or water from one place to another.  

The shrine actually appears to be a library with the purple eye and candle of Deneir above the door, and in fact it is.  Several priests are within busily stacking bookshelves, leaving you to guess that the shrine's new construction was recently completed and they're still getting things in order.  As you enter, a cheery loresong faen man breaks off from his duties to greet you.

In the name of Deneir the Lord of Glyphs and his servants Manilo the patron saint of inkwells, Diagalnus the blessed saint of paper, and Mialnia the angel of the bookshelves I welcome you to the New House of Philosophy.  I am Aspirant Priest Vintal, how may I assist you?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2006)

Xi bows formally to the tiny fey man "*I thank you for your welcome. We come seeking knowledge of a set of rare magical runes. These runes are enspelled to resist divinations and were advised that the Priests of Deneir are more versed in rune lore than any others*."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Greetings! This is a very nice shrine you have here,”_ Dawn says. _“There sure is a lot of knowledge and wisdom collected under this roof.”_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 11, 2006)

The faen looks concerned as he hears Xi-Selorn tell his story.  A most grave conundrum you have, runes that resist attempts to divine their true nature.  Runes and glyphs are meant to transmit information, and any that need to conceal what they mean must be for some ignoble purpose.  

We were most fortunate we could salvage what we could friend druid.  We've managed to rebuild with what we salvaged and with donated volumes from other shrines and temples in the area.  Still a number of valuable tomes were lost, and of course our Head Librarian was prehaps the worst loss of all.  But our lives and works go on, and the priests here will aid you in any way with these runes that are troubling you.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2006)

*Charum*

"We would be most greatful for any help you could give us in divining the meaning or purpose of these runes." With that he reveals the runes on his arm.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“I'm sorry for your loss. And thanks for your offer, these surely are some troubling runes we carry. And most troubling is the fact, that we know next to nothing about their purpose, and cannot divine their nature either.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2006)

"We would be grateful for your help, and I know some of us would be very willing to put forth donations so that your temple may grow and prosper, even in the face of adversity," Sidra adds, knowing that books are expensive, even more so than the construction of this building, and the priests must be afire to rebuild their collection.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 12, 2006)

As he views the five tattoos, Vintal's countenance grows more and more worried.  Finally as he reaches the end he goes downright pale.  By all the books in the Library of All Knowledge, it can't be!  Zooey, I need to see the Head Lirarian's book.  Bring the original and one of the copies.

As the color returns to his face Vintal explains.  I'm familiar with all of these markings, but the one second from the end is one of grave concern.  I'll explain the others first.

The first is the mark of Moander, a dead god of corruption and decay.  He pauses, looking at Dominic, It doesn't appear to be news, at least to your associate.  To what you may have already heard I'll only add that the cults of Moander that've sprung up from time to time have enjoyed desolating natural areas and corrupting plants to serve their foul purposes.  You would do well to be prepared and ready to counteract such tactics if you come face-to-face with them.

The second sign is that of the Fire Knives, which was an assassins' guild that plagued this area about 15 years ago.  They had their sights set on the royal family, but the Purple Dragons and War Wizards got wind of the plot and the guild was rounded up and put to death for their multitude of crimes against the crown.  If this lot has reemerged, I can't imagine the trouble it'll cause for the princess!

The middle marking is a bit puzzling to me.  At first it appeared to be the mark of Elminster, the famed Sage of Shadowdale, but looking closer there are smaller draconic phrases written within.  Rather vulgar sayings in fact, words I wouldn't utter in the house of the Lord of Glyphs, or anyone else's houses, or anywhere in polite company for that matter.  Very confusing, to say Elminster would be incensed if he saw his wizard's mark were defaced like this would be an understatement of massive proportions.

The last is a mark of the Zhentarim, the society of traders and thugs who rule Zhentil Keep.  This isn't their common sign, so don't feel ashamed if you didn't recognize it at first.  It's a more formal insignia used for official business and the like, but it's Zhentarim all the same.

The priest called Zooey, a petite human female, returns with the books Vintal asked for.  He nods his thanks and continues.  Now, back to the other marking.  To start, I need to go back 25 years, when our late Head Librarian Myra was an adventurer in the city of Phlan, or New Phlan as they called it back then.  She and her band were involved in the struggle to reclaim the city from the evil that had beset it for so long.  An evil that, as she and her company found out, was more powerful than they could've imagined.  The forces were led by an ancient servant of the dark gods who wielded magicks both terrible and fearsome to behold.  I dare not speak his name, but will refer to him as T; you'll see his full name in the book.  Head Librarian Myra bore the full brunt of one of his attacks and barely survived, and she wore the burns and scars of it for the rest of her days.  But as it turns out, she and her companions did not defeat T fully back then.  As Myra discovered when she read this book, T's essence lingered on, for they had not destroyed it completely.  This book describes how T came into being, some of his powers, and most critically, what must be done in order to destroy him once and for all.

Vintal picks up what appears to be the original book.  The information in this book is of vital importance, for if T were to return, as I fear seeing his mark on your arm portends, all of Faerun is in grave danger.  When we found Head Librarian Myra's body, her leg had been pinned by a fallen plank of wood.  She was curled in a ball clutching this book to her chest.  She died preserving it, knowing the knowledge it contained would be needed when T returned.  Now it appears the day has come.  He presents you with both the original and the copy.  Our first priority when we started rebuilding the House of Philosophy was to make copies of the book.  We made two, one to go to our sister shrine in Suzail and one to be kept here.  The original we would send to Iron Dragon Mountain in the Earthfast Mountains for safekeeping.  But I believe you are in greater need of the book than our brethren in Suzail.  Therefore, take the copy for yourselves, and I would ask that you bear the original to Iron Dragon Mountain.  It is our greatest library and it will be kept so that all our children and their children will know of T and the threat he poses.

He looks at you.  I know this is a lot to take in.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Charum*

"The information you've given us is a lot to take in. I can't help wondering why we've been marked with it? Did our captors intend for us to stop this 'T'? If taking this book to your shire at Iron Dragon Mountain can help then I will be honored to serve, but I fear you've given us more questions than answers."


----------



## Raylis (Sep 14, 2006)

*Ferrik of Raseman*

 "What if it is just the opposite? What if the bad people who put these marks on us intended for us to help it? None of these marks are good, but I am glad none of them are the mark of the Red Wizards. As much a I would enjoy bashing their heads, I would not like the thought of them writing on our arms."


----------



## bluegodjanus (Sep 14, 2006)

"Perhaps the marks refer to a group of people," Maesnir suggests. "A priest - or ex-priest, or hopeful follower - of Moander, an assassin, a wizard - who, for some reason, hates Elminster - a Zhentarim thug, and... someone else. The mastermind behind this villain's ressurection? Or - and I hope not so - the villain himself, already returned?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2006)

"Then why mark us with their sigils?  Are they so arrogant to want us to know their names?  No... I think there's a deeper game at play here.  Vintal, we will bring the book to your brothers, and hope that we may learn more answers along the way," Sidra says with a bow to the faen.  She takes out five pieces of platinum from her newly-aquired belt pouch and pressed them into his hand.  "For the glory of your god's house."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2006)

"*So those are the surface meanings these symbols reveal. Four evils and slander against a sage. Can you tell us anything more about this type of rune magic? Would other loremasters of the rune god who reside in Iron Dragon Mountain potentially be able to provide us with more information on the magic of the runes themselves? How far is it to Iron Dragon Mountain?*"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

Of the exact nature of the function of these runes, I could only offer you idle speculation, speculation you may have heard from other priests or sages you may have consulted.  But as we say, repetition is the essence of studies.  Therefore, I would speculate that these may be marks of quest spells or marks of justice, perhaps variants of these with proof against divination and removal.  These also may serve as sort of magical bookmarks if you will, to enable one with scrying or teleportation magic verify your exact location.  If that were the case, those who placed the marks may be able to spy on your actions, or worse, teleport themselves or other things to your location, or worse yet, bring you to wherever they are.

Of course your friend mentioned the Red Wizards, and they are known for the visual markings they use in their magicks, but that doesn't lead to any substantive conclusion.  If only our Head Librarian were here she might have the knowledge you seek.  But the High Scriveners at Iron Dragon Mountain would most certainly be able to find some information on these markings, with the amount of information they have at hand.

Vintal heads over to a desk and removes a clay tablet inscribed with Deneir's symbol.  Passing it to you, he explains, Admittance to Iron Dragon Mountain is normally reserved for clergy, but this tablet will permit you to enter.  Iron Dragon Mountain is in the Earthfast Mountains, streching across the southern reaches of The Vast, about 200 leagues from here to the east through the dales and across the Dragon Reach.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Thank you very much for your time and the knowledge you shared with us, and especially for the trust you put into us by handing us this most important task. We will do our best to not fail you and bring this book safely to the Iron Dragon Mountain.”_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

Vintal shifts in his seat at Dawn's mention of trust.  I must admit I'm not altogether sure this is the best course of action.  Handing over a book of lore on the enemy T to those who bear his mark is an action of dubious wisdom at best.  But there's no evidence you're under any compunction at present, and you seem like men and women of good heart forced into a bad situation, and I'm sure part of the intent of these marks is place uncertainty in you and make others hesitant in their decisions to help you.  Considering all the possibilities, I prefer to follow my original impulse and not second-guess myself.  He rises and bows.  All my hopes and prayers shall be with you, and may the Lord of Glyphs watch over you.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2006)

*Charum Human Monk*

The monk returns the bow and thanks Vintal for the blessing and the guidence. "We shall not fail in our mission to take the book to Iron Dragon Mountain."


----------



## Raylis (Sep 17, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "200 leagues is a long journey to deliver a book. I do not think we can make such a journey to this temple and back in two days. That is if you still want to go to the Princess' Wedding."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2006)

*Xi-Selorn giant warmain*

"*Aye, if we are to see if there is mischief with the wedding, as we suspect there might, the journey must wait two days. This will give us time to gather travel provisions and gear as well as read over the tome and learn its tale*."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2006)

*Charum Human Monk*

"Wise council. We should stay for the wedding and we need to prepare for the journey. What sort of terrain and hazards can we expect on this trip?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 20, 2006)

I've never actually made the journey myself, so I can't speak as to what you might expect on the way.  Perhaps someone with a knowledge of geography would have a better idea.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 23, 2006)

OOC: unless anyone has anything else to do, we can move one to the next day.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 23, 2006)

OOC: Dominic has nothing else to do.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 23, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

  OOC: no more to do here


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 23, 2006)

*The book of lord T*

Your first task on day 2 is to spend some time reading from the book you received from the Deneirrath.  The book is a tome of history from the library in Phlan describing some of the long and sordid history of Lord T.  It turns out Lord T's full name is Tyranthraxus, called the Flamed One by those who knew and feared him.  Tyranthraxus was one of five of the dark god Bane's mightiest generals in the Moonsea area over 400 years ago.  So great was his cruelty and ambition that he slew his four rivals and took command of all of the human and humanoid forces that had flocked to the black banner of Bane in that time.  Eventually Tyranthraxus was slain in battle, but only his mortal body met its end; his essence had taken the form of an outsider with powers great and terrible to behold.  The fire and lightning he wielded burnt the flesh and drained the souls of all who opposed him.

In 1075 DR the wizard Baron Schodt captured Tyranthraxus and held his essence in a vial of holy water consecrated to Lathander, but he could not destroy the essence fully.  Within the pages is a passage taken from one of Schodt's spellbooks:

The essence must be taken to the last place of power.  There the helm of the wyrms will find him, the sign of the beginning will be the beginning of his end, and the hand of the endings will end him.

The head librarian's notes follow.

_the helm of wyrms is the only thing of these three I understand.  It is a powerful divinatory device that I last knew was in the hands of Red Wizards of Thay.  He needed to other items in order to destroy T's essence, but what are they?  And where is this place of power he mentions?_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2006)

*Charum*

Charum reads the book with interest. "I hope that some of the questions here will be answered at our destination. I must confess that I understand little of what I read here."


----------



## Falkus (Sep 24, 2006)

"Since we're planning on attending the wedding," Dominic sated, leaning forward. "We should probably think about how we're going to get in. Is it going to be a public wedding, or by invitation only? That'll be important to know. Because if it's by invitation, I might just be able to resolve the issue of us not being on the guest list."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 24, 2006)

Based on the amount of activity in town today, you can surmise the whole kingdom's been invited.  The streets are crowded moreso than they were yesterday, the Windlord's Rest is booked solid and other inns and houses are filling up quickly.  So being able to see the wedding won't be an issue.  From where exactly you see it, however, may be a different story.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Well, now the Red Wizards are in the mix as well,”_ Dawn mentions when they read the notes in the book. _“But we should focus on the wedding now. We will have enough time to worry about these runes still, I fear.”_

_“Let's find a good place to watch the festivities!”_ Dawn's worried expression turns into a typical halfling-cheery face, as she turns her attention on the upcoming wedding.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 24, 2006)

Your meals are brought to you and Thungor offers his two coppers.  That may take some doing.  Most of the seats in ze temple will be reserved for ze royal and ze noble families.  Ze rest of us shall have to watch from ze balcony or ze floor, if we're lucky enough to even get inside to view it!


----------



## Raylis (Sep 24, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "I knew they were behind this! I will kick their butts and bash their heads!"  breathing heavilly he calms down slightly at the reminder of their immediate goal. 

 "Maybe those evil Red Wizards will attack when there are so many of their leaders here, yes? Perhaps we could better keep an eye on them by offering our services to guard them in this house of weddings, yes?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2006)

*Charum*

"If we're going to get anywhere near the wedding, we'll need the right clothes. The proper courtier's clothes, may not get us in, but are regular adventuring garb will certainly keep us out. I still have a little coin left."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 1, 2006)

Tilverton is home to several excellent tailors, so to save time you split up and go to pick out your wedding outfits individually.  Alterations have to be made to the outfits chosen by Xi-Selorn and Dawn to accomodate their larger and smaller frames, and the finished works will be delivered to the Windlord's Rest by the end of the day.

Xi-Selorn and Dominic meet by the Gondarran temple to inquire about getting seats at the wedding.  The sibbecai who greeted Dominic is there once again, and he goes to a knee on seeing the giant enter.

My greetings again master Dominic, and a most special welcome to you, Hu-Charad. He adresses Xi-Selorn in the formal name for his people.  It is not often that we welcome a steward within our halls.  The services of the Wonderbringer are at your disposal.

[sblock=ooc]the others may join them or can buy other supplies during the rest of the day as they will.  Basically if there's anything anyone else wants to pick up before the wedding, now's the time.  Again, apologies for the lack of postage.  I left all my materials pertaining to this game at my parents' house last time I was there and haven't been able to get them until now.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2006)

*Charum*

"If anyone needs a loan to get fancy dress for the wedding let me know." After arranging for clothes, Charum will try to find out where traveling merchants spend their time. He wants to find those who know the roads in this region. Failing that he'll look for a cartographer or other expert.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2006)

Xi-Selorn acknowledges the Sibbecai's greeting formally. "*Greetings and well met, it is good to see you well here in these halls and in your station of grace*." Like most giants Xi still feels a fondness and responsibility for the jackal man race the Hu-Charad created and guided into their own among the races of the world. "*I have come to ask a boon. I wish for me and my companions to be present and witness the upcoming wedding. What arrangements can be made?*"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 3, 2006)

Traveling folk are in no small supply these days as people continue to filter into Tilverton in advance of the big event.  Charum finds one who's seen a lot of the Dalelands in his day.  He discusses your travel plans and has an idea, "Best be careful if you plan on taking Tilver's Gap.  Hiipogriff matin' season this time o' year, it is, and the critters don't react well to folk trompin' through their nestin' grounds.  Might be better served heading north through Shadow Gap to Shadowdale, then head via boat to Ashabenford and continue east from there.  Shouldn't add more than a day to your journey all told."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2006)

"As we don't want to find ourselves fighting angry and lustful hippogrifs the whole journey, that sounds like a good idea," Sidra will comment if Charum reports his findings.  For the wedding Sidra trys to get something in warm colors to complement her fur, in embroidered ivory if at all possible.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn's wedding outfit will be simple and modest, in natural colors, leaf and earthen tones. Kooga will wait a distance away from the crowd, since the large ape might make some of the guests uneasy with his presence.

When the talk comes to angry and lustful hippogriffs, Dawn giggles slightly at the imagination, but agrees, that it would be best not to trespass into their territory.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2006)

*Charum*



			
				Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Traveling folk are in no small supply these days as people continue to filter into Tilverton in advance of the big event.  Charum finds one who's seen a lot of the Dalelands in his day.  He discusses your travel plans and has an idea, "Best be careful if you plan on taking Tilver's Gap.  Hiipogriff matin' season this time o' year, it is, and the critters don't react well to folk trompin' through their nestin' grounds.  Might be better served heading north through Shadow Gap to Shadowdale, then head via boat to Ashabenford and continue east from there.  Shouldn't add more than a day to your journey all told."




Charum tries to continue the conversation offering to buy the fellow a drink. "Sounds like excellent advice. What can we expect in terms of weather and terrain? Are their plenty of inns along the route or should we plan to bring lots of supplies?"


----------



## bluegodjanus (Oct 3, 2006)

Maesnir doesn't seem to have too good of an idea as to what would be considered appropriate wedding garb, so she insists on the advice of the tailor from whom she commissions the dress.

So long as it's green, she'll accept whatever is suggested will look good on her.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 4, 2006)

Dominic purchased a courtier's outfit of the latest style, decked out in all the necessary jewels and other acroutements to wine and dine and his .

"It's very important," Dominc added, in support of Xi-Selorn's claim. "We believe it may be related to the matter we discussed earlier."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2006)

Xi Selorn waits patiently for the Sibbecai's response.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 4, 2006)

Of course, Miss Anya, whom Dominic met yesterday, is handling the seating arrangements.  We'll see her and see what can be done.

Anya's office is even more cluttered that it was earlier, as piles of wedding invitations and replies have added themselves to the mix.  I'm afraid my soup-cooker is down.  It couldn't handle the pressure increase, as one of my other vestments found out earlier today.  How may I help you?

Master Dominic has returned Miss Anya, and it is my privelige to present Master Xi-Selorn.  They are here to inquire about obtaining seats at the wedding.

Certainly!  Grab some chairs and we'll see what's available.

Durlan figures it'd be better to grab a bench to accomodate Xi-Selorn and Dominic, while he obtains a chair for himself and moves a small mountain of junk so you can sit by Anya's desk.

Anya looks over her charts and at some of the replies.  I received a letter about an hour ago from Logan Huntcrown and his family that they won't be able to attend.  That'll free up space for about seven, maybe eight.  It'll be front-right of the altar seven rows back.  A fairly good spot all told.  What say you?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2006)

Xi-Selorn inclines his head. "*That will do well, I thank you*."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 4, 2006)

[sblock=Xi and Dom]Anya marks it down.  Ok, I have your seats marked.  Would you like to see where you'll be sitting?[/sblock]

The man accepts Charum's offer of a drink gratefully.  "The weather's nice this time of year.  May get a little cooler as you approach the Dragon Reach, but it won't be unbearably so.  You can afford to travel light to Ashabenford, but villages are a bit farther between the further east you go, so you'd do well to supply yourselves well there."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2006)

*Charum*

The monk will chat with the man while he has his drink and thank him for the valuable information. He will then share what he has learned with the others.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 5, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

The only changes Ferrik makes to his current clothing are a new pair of leather breaches and clean, white, long sleeved tunic. His hair has been braided into two braids at the top of his head combining into one braid at hair's end and his beard has been trimmed. He still wears his boots and sword and his movements betray that he still is wearing his chain shirt.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 5, 2006)

[sblock]"We would appreciate that greatly," Dominic said, with a smile and a slight bow.[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 6, 2006)

[sblock]Anya is about to reply as a carrier pigeon flies into the window, a note wrapped about its foot.  More wedding business it appears.  Durlan, will you show them where they'll be seated?

Of course, this way please gentlemen.

The altar room is wide and spacious with a large dome shining in gold.  All around the room various mechanical gadgets line the walls, showings of Gond's gifts of creation to the people of Faerun.  Durlan walks you around to the row of pews where you'll be seated.  Here we are.  You'll be able to see the altar and the bride and groom clearly from here.  Of course it may be a bit more difficult once the other guests are in front of you,  but it shouldn't be too difficult.  Are you comfortable Master Xi-Selorn?  We could have the pews moved up a bit further if there's not enough legroom for you. 

OOC: to use a real-world example, Xi would have enough legroom as a normal person flying in coach in an airplane.  There's not much room to stretch or cross his legs, etc.  There's more than enough legroom for Dominic and the other medium-sized folk however.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK]Thinking about the need to rise quickly if there is an assault and his blows are needed to save the celebrants Xi says "*That would be appreciated, thank you.*"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 8, 2006)

*Wedding Day*

Durlan and several others set about the task.  He then shows you out.  Gond watch over you Xi-Selorn, and you also Dominic.  

OOC: jumping ahead to the day of the wedding

The big day has arrived.  You outfit yourselves in your new outfits and prepare to view the festivities.  The morning is filled with feating and merrymaking as nobles and commoners alike join in the celebration.  With all the merriment around you, it's easy to forget the heavy burdens that've weighed on you the past couple days. 

Around noontime the action makes its way over to the Gondarran temple for the ceremony, and to say security is tight would be a massive understatement.  Purple Dragons and War Wizards swarm about the entrances checking for weapons and other possibly dangerous items.  Your group is no exception as the guards look you over.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 9, 2006)

OOC: How are the wizards searching for weapons? Magic, or just normal searching?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2006)

*Charum*

With only a little regret Charum leaves his new crossbow and other weapons behind. He takes in the splendor of the event and tries to relax and enjoy himself.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 10, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Without a word Ferrik removes his weaponry and hands them over to the knights at the door.

 since we're skipping a few days can I have purchased a bottle of jhulid (provided I can find one) I spaced on it until now


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC: Falkus: they're just using normal means for the most part, but war wizards will be called over if there's any ruckus.

Raylis:  jhulid, what is?  Sorry, my rashemese is a little rusty.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 10, 2006)

Since there's no magical detection in place, Dominic will try to smuggle his three daggers past the guards.

(He'll take twenty with each sleight hand check while he's dressing, with a 33 for each one).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2006)

Sidra hands over her javelins and clubs without a qualm, nodding gravely to the guards.  She is quite eager to see the inside of the temple with all its decorations, and begins to slowly meander through, trying to catch the cross-section of the crowd.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC: Falkus, there will be a penalty of -2 for each piece of additional hardware you bring.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC: He'll just take one dagger then. Best not to press my luck.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 11, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Raylis:  jhulid, what is?  Sorry, my rashemese is a little rusty.




ooc: Rashemi firewine, goes for 15g a tallglass outside of rasheman or ~700g a bottle if memory serves


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 11, 2006)

OOC: ok, sounds good

The guard finishes his search and waves Charum, Sidra, Dominic and Ferrik through in turn.  Then he raises his hand as Dawn approaches.

By Gond, ya can't bring a friggin' ape in 'ere!  'E'll have to wait outside.


----------



## bluegodjanus (Oct 11, 2006)

OOC: It turns out I don't have the time to maintain forum games anymore. Regretfully, I shall be required to withdraw from the game.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2006)

Xi-Selorn enters in his new finery and takes his place on the large bench,  observing the setup and analyzing what type of combat arena it would make. He observes the benches and ornamentation for items that would make improvised weapons, a torch stand as a possible staff, a nearby bench or chair as a club, etc. Once his plans are ready in his head for if action is needed he will then begin to observe the people attending.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 13, 2006)

Smiling to himself, Dominic moved to take his seat for the wedding. At least if there was any trouble, he wouldn't have to rely on his fists.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 15, 2006)

Again, the juxtaposing of flowers and plants alongside the temple's usual decor of mechanical devices and objects is somewhat odd to you.  There are some nearby (within 30 feet) unlit torches and lampposts that could be makeshift clubs and staves if need be.  

Anya and Durlan come over to welcome you (strictly speaking, you are there at their invitation after all).  I thought you might like to see this, Durlan says, showing you a tiny box containing a gold ring with a large central diamond surrounded by a ring of ambers and again by an outer ring of amethysts.  Princess Nacacia's ring, fancy yes?  The amber's represent Gond the Wonderbringer, as does Gharri.  The Amethysts stand for Cormyr, as the Princess does, and the diamond brings them both and all other things together as one.  I'm serving as Gharri's ring-keeper.  You see, back in the early days of the church, a thief once stole a ring from a best man.  Since that time, the groom gives the ring to another member of his party to keep safe.  When the time comes, I give it to the best man, who then gives it to the groom to present to the bride.

We still have a few minutes, want me to see if I can get the groom's attention?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“His name is Kooga, and he will - of course - not enter here. I don't think he really wants to see the wedding either, though. He has a simple mind and it is not quite up for those things.”_

Making sure, that Kooga will wait somewhere, where he won't scare any visitors of the wedding, Dawn then proceeds inside. The druid has brought no weapons, knowing quite well, that the guards would not want those around.

Inside, the halfling curiously watches, as Anya and Durlan come over to welcome them and show them the ring.

_“Very beautiful.”_


----------



## Falkus (Oct 15, 2006)

"Very nice," Dominc said, examining the ring. He decided that it wouldn't be diplomatic or intelligent to mention that he could probably steal it from the ring-keeper if he wanted to. Not that he would, anyway. Dominic did have a somewhat relaxed view on the concept of pesonal property, but he also had style. And stealing a wedding ring was about as classless as it got.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik gives the ring a passing glass, holding out the bottle of _ jhuild _ "Sir Ringkeeper, where is the place to give gifts to the bride and groom? I have found a bottle of _jhuild_ for the happy couple and long years of health."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2006)

*Charum*

Mentally kicking himself for not thinking to bring a gift, Charum nods and smiles as he sees the ring.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2006)

"*A fitting symbol. If the groom has time I would wish to meet the soon to be royal consort.*."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 18, 2006)

Anya takes the wine over to the other gifts, while a knocking gets Durlan's attention.  Drat, guess it'll have to wait, it's showtime!

Durlan and Anya take their places alongside Gharri, the groomsmen, and the other priests of the temple as the bride's procession begins.  First, the honor guard of two rows of Purple Dragon Knights in full dress uniforms (and plate) enter, halberds in hand, and stand at rigid attention along the main aisle.  Then the flower girl enters, sprinkling flower petals liberally along the aisle.  Then enter the bridesmaids, each in purple dresses and wearing wreaths of lilacs.  You can see from your program of festivities that the bridesmaids are fairly high-ranking people in their own right: first is Alasalynn Rowanmantle, whom you learned before is the lord of the city of Tilverton.  Next are Tessaril Winter and Myrmeen Lhal, lords of Eveningstar and Arabel respectively.  Following them is Shaerl Amcathra, cousin of Alasalynn and wife of Lord Mourngrym Amcathra of Shadowdale.  Finally is the maid of honor and newly-appointed head of the War Wizards, Caladnei.

At last, the moment comes.  In a white gown trimmed with purple and amber, and escorted by Lord Sthavar of Suzail (all in full dress uni and plate), is the princess.  The oohs and ahhs you hear around you are well-deserved, as the the things you have heard of her beauty prove to be no exaggerations.  As the music plays, you can only think of how lucky a son of a gun Gharri is to be soo to be wed to a rare beauty as her.

However, soon another thought enters your mind, the recognition that someone has apparently lit your right arms on fire, or at least it feels that way.  As the princess reaches the end of the aisle and approaches the altar, the sigils on your arms have picked a markedly inconvienient time to come to a new and burning life, and they glow now with a blue light so bright it shines through your clothes.  And then the words enter your mind, a powerful and near-irresistable command:

*Kill the Princess, her groom, and all who stand in your way!!!*

[sblock=ooc]Now would be time for will saves, in case you were wondering.     [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Charum Human Monk*

OOC: Will Save (1d20+6=25)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2006)

Xi 17 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=686442


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2006)

Sidra had admired the ring dutifully, making appreciative noises, though she found the thing drastically overblown and even somewhat tacky.  However, the bride's beauty made whatever shortcomings the ring had irrelevant.  She would look lovely in sackcloth, let alone her fine wedding gown.  She had been simply admiring the surroundings when her mind (and arm) had erupted in rebellion.  Sidra gasped and clutched a hand to her head, trying to fight off the compulsion with all of her being.

Will save (1d20+7=26)


----------



## Falkus (Oct 18, 2006)

_Must .... resist!_ Dominic thought to himself, clutching his arm

Will save: 19


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn watches the ceremony with big eyes. Marriages always had something special about them, and this was an especially beautiful one. Then suddenly, an alien thought entered her mind. _Kill the Princess, her groom, and all who stand in your way!!!_

_“No!”_ she says, fighting against the urge with all her will. _“Go away!”_


OOC: Will Save 27.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 20, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Will Save: 13


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 22, 2006)

Sidra and Dawn manage to overcome the power of the mental command and retain control of their actions.  The others are overwhelmed by the compulsion and forced to make a beeline for the altar and attack!

Init order (suprise round):

Sidra: 14
Ferrik: 12
Dawn: 10
Dominic: 5
Maesnir: 4
Charum: 4
Xi-Selorn: 3

Those who failed saves can either directly move towards the princess and Gharri, or move to pick up one of the items indicated on the map (recall that you can move through spaces occupied by other party members, but forward movement is restricted by the other guests).  Dawn and Sidra, since they made saves, can act freely this round.  I'm going to assume everyone wants to continue trying to make will saves each round.  I'll inform anyone who succeeds during the end-of-round summaries, then you can act normally from then on out.  The battle map is attached (behold my paint skillz lol).


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Dawn*

Not knowing what's going on, yet, Dawn simply waits to see what happens.


OOC: Delay action.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ferrik of rasheman*



			
				Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> *Kill the Princess, her groom, and all who stand in your way!!!*
> 
> "Yes" Ferrik drones, pushing past Charum the berserker moves down the aisle directly toward the princess.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Charum*

The Monk stuggles with the magic of the bonds for what seems like an eternity for him, but after only a moments hesitation he takes off down the aisle toward the bride and groom at impressive speed. His empty hands come up ready to strike, a look of grim determination on his face.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2006)

Xi rises from his bench and reaches over to grab a large lamp. He now seems equipped with a makeshift flaming staff. His clenched jaw reveals an internal struggle going on as the tattoo's flare into power on his arm and he turns towards the bride and groom.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2006)

*Dawn*

Seeing, that her companions are not their own, and the tattoo magic takes control over them, Dawn violently shakes her head as if to say 'no, don't do that!', but the small hin quickly realizes, that this won't stop them. Unfortunately, there is little else she can do.

Dawn then darts off towards the guards, that are standing along the sides, frantically waving her arms to get their attention.

_“Help! You must stop them! But do not kill them, subdue them! They are not their own! Vile magic is at work here!”_


----------



## Falkus (Oct 23, 2006)

Dominic followed Ferrik down the aisle towards the princess, producing his hidden dagger as he did so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2006)

"Stop them, they're under magical compulsion!" Sidra adds to Dawn's cry, leaping up to put herself between the couple and her companions, ready to try to wrestle the weapons out of their hands if necessary.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 24, 2006)

Suprise round results (I lost my previous post when I clicked the wrong thing, %$^$%^!  There now I'm better):

Sidra overcomes the mental command of the bonds through her will and faith in the goddess of peace.  Relaizing that not all her companions have such will, she warns the guards.

Seeing Ferrik muscle past Charum. Dawn follows Sidra's actions.

Dawn can see a frightening blue glow in Dominic's eyes as he draws his dagger and proceeds down the left side of the aisle with a look of violent intent on his face.

Charum and Maesnir have to deal with Sidra and a guard.  Sidra attempts to wrestle him down, but is instead met with the force of a heavy mace as Charum's fist slams into her jaw sending her sprawling into the seats.  Charum continues to pound away, landing another blow but missing a third (2 hits for 8 damage).  Maesnir tries to relieve a guard of his halberd, but in the struggle, the guard runs her through with the spearhead.  _Gond forgive me_ He whispers.

The blue glow is evident in Xi-Selorn's eyes as well as he reaches up for a nearby lamp and trudges forward down the left aisle.  With his makeshift staff, the giant stands ready with deadly intent on his face.

Perhaps due to seeing what he's doing to his friend, the blue light fades from Charum's eyes and he looks to return to himself.  Also, to to the giant's titanic strength of will, Xi-Selorn gets control of himself.  Ferrik and Dominic, however, still look to be under the bonds' control.

(first round, battle map attached)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2006)

Xi-Selorn will rush up to Dominic and smash the end of the lamp down upon his possessed friend's hand to knock the knife out of it. "*Fight it Dominic*!"

ooc disarm attempt with large two-handed weapon from reach (reach negates AoO I believe from non reach character) against the light weapon of a dagger.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 24, 2006)

Dominic, in turn, charged towards the princess, intent on ending her life with his dagger.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 24, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik will contine toward the princess and will attack with his fists with all his might. 

  OOC: move and power attack for my full amount (+5), note I do have Improved Unarmed Strike


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Charum*

The monk, getting his wits back, looks at Sidra, "I am sorry my friend. I am better now." Seeing Ferrik still in the clutches, Charum attacks from behind, trying to stop him. 

OOC: Non-lethal attacks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2006)

Sidra's heart contracts at Maesnir's terribe wound, but her body acts, leaping towards Ferrik and trying to wrestle him to the ground.  They would all die rather horribly if the princess came to harm, and Sidra could only hope she could revive Maesnir once Ferrik had been brought to his senses.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2006)

*Dawn*

After alarming the guards, Dawn runs along the pass towards the pair, moving as fast as her small feet allow, hoping to be able to help them somehow.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 29, 2006)

This is certainly shaping up as a wedding for Sidra to forget, as she's taken beatings now from Charum and Ferrik as she's attempted to grapple with them both.  Not many people can swat away a 6'4 litorian like a fly, but a 6'7 barbarian is certainly on the short list of those who can.  (AoO succeeds, 6 damage and no grapple).

With Sidra out of his path, and while ignoring a halberd swat from a nearby guard, Ferrik closes to within striking distance of the princess.  The magically-controlled barbarian lands a powerful blow across her face.

Dawn scrambles up to Sidra and Charum, but is too late to help try to subdue Ferrik.

Before Dominic can move, one of the bridesmaids steps out of line and begins casting a spell, finishing it with a loud yell in draconic and slamming her fist into the ground.  The echoing commands in Dominic and Ferrik's minds cease, the blue glow fades and they return to normal.  Arrest the lot of them!!!  The bridesmaid orders.  The other maids move to put themselves between Xi and Dominic, one of them brandishing a tiny crystal.   Several guards rush up behind Ferrik, while ther rest surround Charum, Sidra, and Dawn.  

[sblock=ooc]Dominc is free to act as he will with the enchantment broken.[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Oct 29, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik blinks, moving his striking arm to the back of his head,  "What am I doing up here? Am I giving away the bride, how exciting! This will seal a friendship between Corm-ear and Rasheman for...Princess what is wrong with your face? It looks like you were in a brawl before the wedding, what an odd custom." 

He looks from the bridesmaid to the guards,  "What? Some foul Red Wizard injured the Princess on her most special day? Yes arrest them and I will bring the fury of Rasheman down upon their heads! Though it is odd that a bridesmaid would talk like an Amish pirate and want to put the evil wizard to sleep, but who am I to question their customs, still very odd it will be a great story however. 

Ferrik gently tries to push one the halbreds away,  "You do not need to point your longaxes at me, friends! I, Ferrik of the Ettercap Lodge of Rasheman on my _djhamma_ to your fine country will help seek out the vile wizard who dare to even _think_ about laying a single finger on your belevoed Princess! 

He leans toward the nearest guard _ "She's pretty cute, isn't she?_


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“Oh, good! Someone was able to stop this madness.”_

Seeing the guards surround her companion, Dawn remains silent for now. It would be best to wait and then explain themselves to their superiors. The guards wouldn't even listen.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 29, 2006)

Dominic came to a stop as the spell ceased, and looked around at the angry guards and bridesmaids. Ever the gambler, he calculated his odds at getting out if he tried to make a break for it. Not liking the chances, he sighed, and tossed his dagger to the floor, then raised his hands over his head. He'd have better luck breaking out of prison. He had no illusions about where they were going. Enchantment or not, commoners who attacked royalty were rarely allowed to walk freely afterwards.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2006)

"_Please!_" Sidra calls out strongly, "We beg your forgiveness!  Some magical effect tried to take over our actions, our friends did not know what they were doing.  Please, we will stay in your custody as a show of good faith..." here Sidra's eyes flick over to Ferrik, "...until we can solve this mystery to your satisfaction.  We wish to bring no harm to anyone here.  He who cast the spell upon us, _he_ is your enemy."

OOC: Diplomacy check for all Sidra's worth: +13, but using Voice of Reason class ability, which gives her +4 on Diplomacy checks when attempting to use words and reason to defuse a tense situation, so total is +17.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2006)

*Dawn*

Listening to Sidra trying to explain what happened, Dawn watches the guardsmen's reaction.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2006)

*Charum*

Putting up no resistance, Charum submits to the guards. "We have been controlled by fell magic. I am sorry for being unable to resist it for a time. Sidra are you okay? I am truely sorry."


----------



## Raylis (Oct 30, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik's expression changes from jovial to shock  "Me? I did this? [i[Never![/i] I would never try to hurt the princess! I _save_ princesses not _hurt_ them!"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 31, 2006)

The princess gives the guards their orders.  

*Take them to a holding area for the time being.  We'll deal with them later.  Make sure there are adequate wards in the holding area in case the mental-control they were allegedly under kicks in again.  For now, clear the entire room, we'll continue the ceremony in private, given the circumstances.*

Somebody always brings an assortment of rotten vegetables, fruits and eggs to events like this, and you can only wonder if those that do so anticipate just such an occurence like this as you're pelted with such items as you're led away.  The Tilverton jail facilities are typical jail facilities, hard stone floors and stout iron barred doors.  You're each placed in separate cells.

Oye, we only got a cell barely big enough to hold this one.  One of the purple dragon guards says regarding Xi.

Well then, I hope your knees is good!  Says the other as Xi is forced into a very cramped cell. I wouldn't worry too much about your knees though love.  Once you visit the headsman's block tomorrow, I imagine you'll be more concerned about the splitting headache he gives ya!  hehehe.  I'll be back later with your chow lovelies, enjoy the decor.

[sblock=ooc]You've each been placed in individual cells: Xi, Dawn and Ferrik along the left side of the block, and Dominic Charum and Sidra along the right.  There's 10 feet between each cell, and 20 feet in the hall separating the two sides.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2006)

Dominic sighed after he was bundled into the cell. It wasn't the first time he'd wound up in jail, and it probably wouldn't be the last, but this was the first time he'd been in for such a serious offense.

As soon as the guards weren't looking his way, he began inspecting the lock on his cell door. With this attempted assassination, magically compelled or not, he felt he'd overstayed his welcome in this town and kingdom, even subcontinent. As soon as he could get out, and take his friends with him, he'd do so.

In his previous dealings with the law, Dominic had always found that the best defense you could make in court was to be a hundred miles away when the trial started.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 31, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "So what exactly happened?"  the berserker asks, sitting on the ground,  "I remember watching the princess walk up the way, then I was standing next to her with a bunch of guards behind me."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=dominic]The Purple Dragons have spared no expense designing this cell.  Not only is there a lock of the highest quality on the door, but the lock has a few razor sharp surprises waiting to pop out on anyone foolish enough to try to pick it.  Not only that, but there's also a magical paralysis trap designed to freeze anyone who does manage to open the lock right in their tracks.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2006)

"Damn, damn, damn, damn!"  Dominic quietly cursed. There was no way he could get it open. If he had tools, maybe he'd be willing to risk it. But if he had access to tools, then he wouldn't be in the cell.

With the mechanical means of escape limited, that left the human element. Maybe he'd get his chance at feeding time.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2006)

*Charum*

Charum calls out to the others, "We need to call all those who have examined our tattoos to speak on our behalf if we are to have any hope of convincing them that our actions were not our own. With luck an appeal to logic will help. Had we really wanted to slay someone our assualt would have been better coordinated and we would have been working together rather than changing sides one or two at a time."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 31, 2006)

"*We were overcome with a mental compulsion to kill the princess and tried to do so. I was one step towards smashing her brains in with a metal lamp before I shook them off and moved to stop Dominic. You got to and struck the princess before breaking the compulsion. Striking the sovereign is usually a capital punishment. Cormyr is known for being just but laws are laws. We have a duty to deal with these runes and the book. I think we need to leave*." Xi sits down in the cramped chamber and braces his back against the close in wall. He puts his feet up against the locked door and starts to push exerting monstrous pressure. Made to hold mortal races he sees whether the strength of human construction can withstand the force of a giant exerting himself. The cramped quarters actually aid his efforts as he has a solid position from which to brace himself.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 31, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik scowls,  "So they pass sentence without trial?"  the bersker walks to the bars of the cell. 

 "Little Dawn, you are a witch of sorts yes? Do you have any magics that can whisk us from this place?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 1, 2006)

The bars not only stand up to Xi's first effort, but repeated exertions of his gigantic force, but all to no avail as they just won't budge.  However with a final effort, Xi puts all his power into it and they snap like twigs!

However it makes a noise so loud half of Tilverton probably heard it, and sure enough, the obnoxious guard who made the knee comment earlier did as her returns with several carts full of food.  He is down the hall 30 feet from Xi.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 1, 2006)

"Well, I suppose there's something to be said for brute force," Dominic commented, then shouted. "Grab the guard and get the keys before anybody else shows up!"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 1, 2006)

Before Xi can respond to Dominic's shout, the guard's arms go up, and he speaks in a distinctly different manner that earlier.  Stay your hands giant.  I'm not a guard, quite the opposite.  I'm the head of the local thieves' guild.  I came to get you out.  But your friend's right, we do need to hurry.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2006)

*Xi-Selorn*

"*If you have keys then move quickly.*"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 1, 2006)

The rogue uncovers the trays he has, and there indeed keys underneath.  He tosses one set to Xi.  You get your side I'll get the other.  He says, opening Sidra's cell as he does so.  Once it's done he informs you, We'll use the service exit in the back.  Shouldn't be any resistance and I've got some goodies for you there as well.  Stay low, and mind your footing.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2006)

*Charum*

Charum hesitates, plagued by moral quandry. _Does he want to fight this charge and clear his name lawfully? Should he stay? _ In the end he steps out of his cell with the others, keeping a wary eye out for some sort of trap.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2006)

Sidra considers the morality of this for about half a minute before beginning towards the back.  _After this debacle, no matter how much we protest our innocence, their honor will be satisfied with nothing less than blood.  And I have a sneaking suspicion that something Very Bad might happen if we die with these tattoos still on our flesh..._ 

"Thank you," Sidra whispers to their rescuer as she waits a moment for the others to catch up, then heads out the back carefully.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn was telling Ferrik, that her magic won't help them much in here, but then the events suddenly unfolded around her and soon she found herself in the company of the local thieves' guild and on her way out of the prison.

_“We shouldn't come back here anytime soon, if we go now, but if we stay, there is nothing we can do about all of this. Let's vanish, and let's do it swiftly.”_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 1, 2006)

Here we are.  And here are the goodies I promised.  I obtained them from the security checkpoint at the Gondarran temple.  The rogue redistributes your weapons and gear.  Stay close to me as we walk.  I don't think your bonds will be invoked right now, but I've seen too much of those dratted things to take any chances.  He uncorks a potion and drains it down, and a silvery aura surrounds him momentarily then vanishes.  As I said before I'm the head of the local thieves' guild, name's Mcgill.  I know at least one of the parties responsible for putting the bonds on you: The Fire Knives Assassin's Guild.  They have a rather ingenious operation going, they assassinate without having any of their members present.  They just put the Azure Bonds on some poor sod, he does the job, then has no memory of ever doing it.  The first time they used 'em was 15 years ago, in a plot to assassinate King Azoun.  I was there when it happened, just a kid back then.  Helped the original hosts escape, just like I'm doin' now.  Since then I've spent every waking minute learning how those things work.  The one who puts the bonds on can activate them at anytime just about anywhere, and implant a command in your head that you're forced to carry out.  But, their control on you weakens over time; the more times the bonds are activated, the weaker their magic becomes and the better you're able to resist.  That's their weakness.  I've never met anyone who's been able to resist them on the first invocation; you'd have to have some mental toughness and maybe Tymora on your side.  

In fact this is the first time I've ever talked to hosts that are still bonded.  Hosts are what the Fire Knives call their bonded subjects.  All the hosts I know have either been executed for murderin' or had glowing blue eyes and were comin' at me with a blade.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2006)

*Charum*

"We are deeply in your debt McGill. You have not only freed us, but given us more information than we've been able to find on our own as well as returning our gear. Can you tell us anything about the whereabouts of the Fire Knives Assassin's Guild or how we might remove or disable these bonds?"


----------



## Falkus (Nov 2, 2006)

"If we're going to go after an ASSASSIN's guild," Dominic said, heavily emphasizing the word assassin. "We're going to need a plan. And preferably some method of countering these sigils. I mean, let's face it. They've got a means to take control of us planted on our arms. If we find them, they'll just be able to snap their fingers, and stop us in our tracks, right?"

Dominic was mildly flattered to meet the local chief thief, though, and actually have him take a personal interest in their affairs.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2006)

*Dawn*

_“That's most interesting, Mcgill. Looks like we have found one of the best sources of knowledge about our little dilemma here, just as we were facing most dire circumstances. Tymora surely is with us these days, even though I would rather thank Mielikki for giving me the strength to fight against the mental command given, and succeed. Not that it helped us any, but it's a good feeling, nonetheless. What I would like to know is... do they know what happens around us? Surely, if these tattoos are meant to control our actions, they will also have the means to watch us. We need to be extra careful then.”_


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2006)

*Xi-Selorn*

"*These Fire Knives have acted against Cormyr in the past then. Can you tell us more about them and their allies or employers? Are they a cult of the fire god?*"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 5, 2006)

The Fire Knives got started about three decades ago, started up by a disowned member of the Cormaeril clan, Kybor his name was.  Had an axe to grind with the royal family and the royal houses somethin' awful, thought he and his weren't gettin' their due.  When he knocked off an elder of the Crownsilver family they banished him from Cormyr.  He set up shop down in Westgate trainin' thieves and mages for pullin' hit jobs.  Typically they sent in the thieves to knock someone off, and then have the mages use fire magicks to torch the place afterward, hence the name Fire Knives.  My understanding is they didn't do much business back then.  Westgate already has an assassin's guild and they handled most of the business.  Then 15 years ago they found another weapon: the Azure Bonds, which can make anyone an assassin.  They found a human lass, a dracha paladin, a mage and a bard, had them try to knock off the king, and the rest is history.  

There aren't many magicks that can protect against the power of the bonds, best I know of is the protective circle.  It won't prevent a command from being issued to you, but it does let you ignore it as long as you're protected.  Also there's the enchantment breaker, which can cancel any command you're given.  

Pardon me for sayin' so, but you lot don't look like you've got Vangerdahast or Gharri in your company at present.  I'll see what protective circle items I have left back at the HQ, but I had to fend off some Fire Knife messengers with those not too long ago, so my stock ain't much.

The Fire Knives run their business from the Grossman mansion on the north side of town.  It's been boarded up and thought abandoned since Old Man Grossman bought it 15 years ago.  You'll never get in walking up to it, they'll spot you 100 yards away.  Only way in is through the sewers.  I have good maps of the sewers at HQ, but my information on the Grossman mansion is most likely out of date.  But I figure the Azure Bonding devices and Tagreth Cormaeril, the leader of the knives and Kybor's kid, are both probably there.  If you want any shot of gettin' out of Tilverton alive you gotta get your hands on those devices and get Tagreth to remove the Knives' mark from you.  You can either force him to say the word to release the bond, or kill him, but if you do the latter, you gotta do so with your own hand: no spells or bows or the like.  The one who strikes the final blow on him learns the word to release the bond and then he can release it.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2006)

*Charum*

Charum makes a fist and smacks his palm. "I would be my pleasure to slay this one with my own hand for his crimes against me and the wedding party. You are a font of wisdom sir and I shall never look at a thief the same way again after our meeting. We would be most greatful for a look at your maps and any items to provide a magic circle you could provide."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 7, 2006)

You can each hear Xi's stomach grumble as you move along.  It's escaped your realization to this point but the sun has set and now those without low-light or darkvision are beginning to notice.  

Guess I really should've brought some food along with the keys.  Worry not though, we're here.  McGill knocks on a seemingly-normal wall in an alley.  Before your eyes, 2 glowing white runes appear, over a dotted line.

Password.  McGill mutters as he removes a circular piece of paper from his pack.  He fiddles with it for a bit, grumbling.  Whatever posessed me to put the passwords on this blasted code wheel I'll never know.  Ah here it is, _dragob!_

No response from the door.

Blast it, I have the wheel lined up right, _dragom!_

Again nothing.

Oh for the love of Tymora, _*dragon!*_

Finally the wall opens up.

Happens every time, and by Tymora's eyes I can't say why.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2006)

Xi-Selorn peers inside, his eyes piercing the darkness.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 7, 2006)

Our hideout entrance, mind your heads.  McGill leads you inside.  About 90 feet you come to another blank wall.  He knocks again and again the runes appear.  Using his decoder wheel he looks up and says, E? in a bit of a questioning tone, but the wall slides open.  

First time this week I got it on the first try.  Welcome to our hideout.  Pull up some chairs, make yourselves cozy.  Davison!  Are all the wards in place?

Yes master, just as you requested the entire guildhall is under protection circles.

You can move about freely during your stay.  Once you're in the sewers though, you'll need these.  He places three bottles on a table.  Be mindful of how long they last, 50 minutes apiece, and you'll have to stay close to one another.  Shouldn't be too hard once you're in the sewers as you'll find out. At this point he lays out a parchment map divided three ways.  The first is mostly featureless with some RT initials in various places. The middle and right-hand sections are dotted with Fire Knife symbols and hazard markings.   The sewer tunnels are only 20 feet wide, and each sublevel is 1000 yards long.  The first sublevel is under our control.  The RT marks are our checkpoints.  They know you're coming so they won't pay you any mind.  The second and third?  Not so much.  Fire Knives run patrols and checkpoints in those areas, and they have a bunch of other critters too, things like crocodiles and big dire rats.  If you're gonna employ fire magicks in the sewers be careful.  Sewer gas sometimes collects in pockets, and it can go boom if you start tossing fire spells about.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Charum*

Taking a seat, the monk listens carefully. Charum picks up one of the bottles. "So how do we make this work?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2006)

Sidra had been quiet, taking in the story of the Fire Knives.  The fact that they would have to either force the word out of the caster of the Bonds or kill him was disheartening, but not necessarilyl surprising.  Charum was skilled with his hands, but Sidra's litorian heritage and bonds with the Green left her with sharp teeth more than able to kill.  Many times she had asked herself the question, was murder justified?  When did the heat of self-defense give way to the cool calculation of easy death, death for convenience?  Would killing this mage be a justified sentence of his crimes?  Or an easy way out of a bad situation?  Many people did not share her morals, Sidra knew, but perhaps she should put them forth... But maybe after they were in the sewers.  Thieves' morals were flexible... at best.

"I would guess the Grossman Manor is probably very well protected... and to attack the leader of the guild in his home ground would be..." Sidra shakes her head at the impossibility of it.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2006)

*Xi*

"*McGill. You have helped us out with knowledge and set us on the paths of the Fire Knives. I thank you. Tell me though, what is your stake in this? Why are you an enemy of these assassins*?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 8, 2006)

I was wondering when you'd get to that question.  Check out the mantle over your shoulder.  The insignia is that of the Harpers.  We are an independent organization of adventurers and others who fight against evil organizations throughout Faerun.  You see, quite simply, there's far too much evil in the land for the governments like Cormyr and the major adventurers to keep in check, which is where we come in.  We do whatever needs be done, and we answer to no one.  Sometimes, we might bend the law, sometimes we break it, but it is for the greater good and so that the laws of good may survive.  We work against evil cults, pirates, slavers, whoever happens to be stirring up trouble.  And if there's one thing the Fire Knives excel at, it's stirring things up.  

To answer your question, I did what I did because the only other ways it would have ended for you would have been on the headsman's block or at the business end of a Fire Knives' blade, and neither of those would have stopped the Fire Knives from trying again.  They may succeed the next time, and then they'll go after the Crownsilvers, the Huntsilvers and the Truesilvers, and then Tagreth Cormaeril would be on the throne.  I will do whatever is necessary to ensure that day never comes to pass, for if it does, Cormyr will most certainly fall to evil and darkness.  

[sblock=correction]The three sublevels in the sewers are 1000 (one thousand) yards long, not 100.[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

Ferrik has been since he heard about his actions at the wedding in the cell, and looked more preoccupied than usual when McGill says this last bit does the Rashemi Berserker speak.

 "If they deliver justice with no trial, then they already have."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 8, 2006)

So you fancy going back to the Purple Dragons for said trial my dear Rashemi?  It certainly wouldn't be a thing I'm accustomed to, but I could probably swing it.  I don't think the verdict would be very much to your liking though.  Fire Knives have ways of making evidence and witnesses for the defense disappear.

My betrothed, for example.  McGill says ruefully.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "There will be no Justice done. "  Ferrik states,  "But if these Knifes of Fire have the evidence to clear us then we should continue to their headquarters."


----------



## Falkus (Nov 8, 2006)

"The way I see it," Dominic said to Ferrik. "Is that once we finish with the Fireknives, we should quietly and quickly leave town."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2006)

Xi nods at McGill's explanation, it makes the setup less suspicious, he seems more sure that this is the right path and not just another manipulation to send the party against someone's personal foes.



			
				Raylis said:
			
		

> "There will be no Justice done. "  Ferrik states,  "But if these Knifes of Fire have the evidence to clear us then we should continue to their headquarters."




"*There will be justice*." Xi pulls his big spiked gauntlet tight onto his massive hand and clenches a fist readying the weapon for action. "*We shall bring justice to those who sought to use us for evil ends*."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> So you fancy going back to the Purple Dragons for said trial my dear Rashemi?  It certainly wouldn't be a thing I'm accustomed to, but I could probably swing it.  I don't think the verdict would be very much to your liking though.  Fire Knives have ways of making evidence and witnesses for the defense disappear.
> 
> My betrothed, for example.  McGill says ruefully.




"McGill... I'm so sorry," Sidra says, laying a compassionate hand on his arm.  "We will have to make our own justice with this Tagreth Cormaeril.  Please... what would be the best way to get into his manor?" she says after a moment.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 9, 2006)

"I have an idea how we can get that information," Dominic said, snapping his fingers as a thought occured to him. "We hire the Fire Knives. Hear me out. We use a proxy to pay for an assassination at a certain place and time, and then when the assassins show up to make the kill, we grab them, and interrogate them about the defenses of their headquarters."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 9, 2006)

McGillwill pats Sidra's hand, but shakes his head at Dominic's idea.  Time-consuming.  He voices his greatest objection in simple terms.  By now the Purple Dragons have surely realized you've escaped, and it won't take the Fire Knives long to reach the same conclusion.  They'll both be after you.  Your best chance is to head into the sewers and try to avoid the Fire Knife checkpoints.  There are various points where the main tunnel branches off to the left, but there's no telling what may be waiting for you in the branches.  But it's the better of two risks, as if the Fire Knives at their checkpoints see you all bets are off.

Your goal should be the hidden passage on the third sublevel.  When the Grossman clan needed to move goods that they rather the Purple Dragons didn't see, they sent the goods down through this passage into the sewers.  The passage leads into a storage room beyond the Fire Knives' defenses in the Manor.  The main hall should be where the Fire Knives' organizational plans are made, where the bonding instruments are kept, and ultimately where Tagreth holds court.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn has been watching curiously, as McGill had opened the magical seals for them. Surely, his organization had quite some resources at their disposal, and as her thoughts were wandering off and trying to put the various pieces of the puzzle together, Xi in his more direct way had already asked what she has been thinking about. The harpers, this answer was good enough for her. While Dawn didn't know a whole lot about them, she had heard a rumor or two, and it all made sense in a way.

_“Once again, we can only thank you for your help in these matters. I must return to the surface, however, before we can set out. My companion Kooga is still there, and I cannot and do not want to leave him behind. I also need to gather new Holly and Mistletoe to be of any use in this undertaking. A bit of rest would help, as well, to gather my thoughts.”_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll go with you.  I still have time left on the potion I used, so that way we don't need to use another one,  McGill checks his pocket watch.  20 minutes, that's how long we have.  The rest of you lot, make yourselves cozy.  If you need anything, ask Davison, my second-in-command, he'll take care of you.

[sblock=Dawn]You and McGill return to the surface.  Remember to stay close to me so that you're in the protective circle.  You might think a bit paranoid of me to have you sulking about like this, but when it comes to those marks on your arm I don't leave anything to chance.  If the bonds are invoked, we return to the hideout, no ifs ands or buts.  Now let's start looking.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Nov 10, 2006)

Dominic turned to the others once McGill had left. "I still say we need a better plan. Forgive me for being negative, but I don't like the odds I'm getting on Plan charge into enemy HQ with little information on what to expect. We need to know exactly how many assassins we'll be going up against, what sort of special weapons and magic they have, and a general floor plan of the manor would be swell."


----------



## Raylis (Nov 10, 2006)

*Ferrik of Rasheman*

 "We should also find some way to protect ourselves from their magical markings. If what the Harper Thief said they could turn us against each other with a word."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

*Charum*

"We overcame them the first time. I wonder how long a delay if any there is before they can activate the bonds again?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2006)

*Xi*

"*I agree with McGill that we must strike quickly before they know we are free from the prison. I do favor charging the enemy stronghold and laying waste to all we see, but you raise sound tactical issues Dominic. Davison, do you have a map of their stronghold? Do you have an estimate of their numbers and capabilities?*" Xi checks over his large weapons then secures them, readying himself as he listens to the man's response.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Dawn*

[SBLOCK]_“These marks are powerful magic. I certainly wouldn't call it paranoid. Just careful. And that's a good thing, considering what happened earlier,”_ Dawn replies with a quick smile, while she tries to keep up and keep her head low, as they move to the edge of town, where the halfling druid has asked Kooga to wait for her near some trees, so he doesn't scare the good townspeople.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes we do, but as you can probably tell, it is a bit old.  Davison rolls out the said map, and you can each tell it is a bit yellowed and worn.  It's a one-story affair.  The only entrances are on the north side, not counting the secret passage from the sewers.  When the Fire Knives last occupied the manor 15 years ago, the occupied most of the north and west rooms of the estate.  You can see the guard posts, training facilities, barracks, interrogation chambers and the like marked in those areas.  As far as we know, they never found out about the hidden entrance of the passage leading to it.  But they've been there a bit longer now and may have found out about it.  David and Arthur Grossman were clever blokes, but I don't know if even their hidden passage could have escaped the Fire Knives' attention for all these years.  

I don't know how well-versed you lot are at what the Ilmatari call "reverse psychology" but mayhap taking the main entrance may be something to consider.  Let's assume for a moment the Fire Knives' have indeed found out about about the hidden passage.  They figure someone looking to attack the place might use it and have the place well-guarded, leaving the main entrance not so much guarded.  I dunno, somethin' to chew on.  Tough to tell what goes on inside those Fire Knives' heads.  

[sblock=Dawn]You and McGill make for a wooded area where you found your last bit of mistletoe a few days before.  Kooga is indeed there, but he doesn't react immediately as you approach.  He seems to be looking something over on the ground in front of him.  There may be a pair of boots in front of him, but you can't tell from where you're standing.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Dawn*

[SBLOCK]Dawn signals Kooga, that she has noticed. Then she turns to McGill. _“Shhh... there might be someone here. Can't say for sure. We should approach carefully.”_ Then she slowly sneaks closer to have a better look.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2006)

*Xi*

"*I say no. We should strike fast and hard from underneath. We must worry about town guardsman coming after us if we go openly from the streets. It is better to keep this between the Knives and us. I thank you for the look at the map though, it is helpful to not walk in blind*."


----------



## Raylis (Nov 14, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*I say no. We should strike fast and hard from underneath. We must worry about town guardsman coming after us if we go openly from the streets. It is better to keep this between the Knives and us. I thank you for the look at the map though, it is helpful to not walk in blind*."




 "But what if we do not look like us? In Rasheman, some of the Hathran could make themselves look like other things or disappear completely."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Charum*



			
				Raylis said:
			
		

> "But what if we do not look like us? In Rasheman, some of the Hathran could make themselves look like other things or disappear completely."




"What do you have in mind. It might be useful if we could pull it off. Will the bonds somehow let them know we are present? That would make a disguise and stealth useless. I think attacking quickly before they know what we are about, and before our magical protection expires, would serve us well."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

"*If nobody can disguise me it seems moot. Even though secondary door guards probably can't pierce good disguises the watch will be looking for me and there are not that many Hu Charad here for me to blend in with, let alone ones that have partaken of the full rituals*."


----------



## Raylis (Nov 19, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "What do you have in mind. It might be useful if we could pull it off."




 "I was maybe thinking friend Dawn or friend Sidra might have a spell that makes us look different or look like we are not where we are. Or maybe our hosts will trade some of their magics that could do the same for coin." 

Ferrik replied as he took off his sword and broke the peace knot, before proceeding to do the same with his other weapons.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2006)

"*The hin is a nature priestess, I think their powers lie more in areas such as bonding ape servitors but I am no expert in the matter. Still I do not think we should rely upon such a possibility while we wait for her return. Sidra, Davison, do you have such magics at your disposal? Hiding or disguise magics that could aid us*?"


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 23, 2006)

[sblock=dawn]Kooga is standing over what appears to be a dead gnome.  Conor!  McGill leans forward and checks him.  As he does so he slips on a pair of gloves and checks his body, finding what he was looking for.  A Fire Knives' blade.  They must have attacked him from behind.  At least they didn't get his code wheel, but...

*shinck*

No we didn't.  In fact we didn't know exactly what we were looking for.  But now we've found it, and surreptitiously, we've found you McGill, and one of our lost hosts.

Two red-robed assassins step out from the shadows and stand alongside Dawn and Kooga, brandishing wicked daggers.  The third, the one who spoke, is behind McGill with his blade at his throat.  All three of their eyes glow blue.  Our orders are to take you both alive, do not force the issue.[/sblock]

I'll check our stores.  Davison says, returning and reporting as follows, We have three disguise potions.  They're very effective for making you appear radically different from your true self.  You could go as a gnome or a gnoll, at your leisure.  These last a half-hour.  The clear substance will make you vanish altogether.  But bear in mind that the duration of this one is very limited, just a few minutes.  Each one is 400 gold, or I'll sell you the entire lot for 1200.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2006)

*Xi*

"*How long do the disguises last? And what disguise could it make for me that would aid in walking through the city? Can it disguise me to look as small as a human? If so I can walk up to the front door while others stay hidden and then force my way in for us to engage a frontal assault. I have no skill at sneaking but I can do an obvious approach if disguised by magic*."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2006)

*Dawn*

[SBLOCK]_“Alright,”_ Dawn says, spreading her arms showing that she carries no weapons whatsoever, while making a few steps away from the two fire knives instinctively. Then she gives Kooga the command to come over to her slowly... when he is close to McGill and the first assassin, she orders him to attack the one behind McGill, hoping that the ape's long-reaching arms will be enough to prevent him from using his knife against McGill in a lethal manner. In the same moment, she drops down to her hands and feet and transforms into a wild animal, a panther (as leopard), eying the other fire knife with a predatory growl.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2006)

"For the assault itself, I can perhaps blind a few people for a time, use wind to knock some down, and even make myself seem like a person's most trusted friend.  It may be that I might make good use of one of the potions of diguise.  If we're lucky, a few of us could go in, get as far as we can with trickery and stealth, and figure out a way to contact the rest of you if we need a rescue?" Sidra puts forth.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2006)

"A risky move. I would think a concerted effort might prove more effective, but I will defer to the group."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 8, 2007)

OOC: has this game died or-?


----------

